# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2010



## AnDré (1 Fev 2010 às 01:20)

_Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia_


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2010 às 02:29)

... e com céu limpo começa o mês.
E céu limpo nesta altura do ano, quase sempre quer dizer frio.
Algum frio ( 4,7º) pois então , mas nada que se compare 
com o que vai ocorrendo por essa Europa fora...
Por aqui, a estabilidade e a normalidade.
Mais uma noite descansada.
Já tenho saudades do rebuliço de que o  início deste Inverno foi fértil...
Ainda há tempo para vir mais...Veremos...


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2010 às 08:30)

Bom Dia !! 

Começo Fevereiro com uma mínima de *1,9ºC* 

Alguma neblina e *3,6ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (1 Fev 2010 às 11:46)

Por aqui mínima de *-1.1ºC*
neste momento *7.9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2010 às 13:11)

Céu limpo, não há qualquer nuvem no horizonte 

Temperatura Actual: *10,7ºC*, mas um sensação de frio porque o vento é fraco mas gélido


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2010 às 14:35)

Boa tarde. Depois de uma manhã bem fria por Rio Tinto (1,4º), um pouco melhor agora, com 8,9º e céu limpo, vento fraco de leste.


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2010 às 17:21)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Máxima registada foi de *12,0ºC*
Neste momento, céu limpinho e *11,1ºC*


Grande Amplitude na Estação Meteorológica de Massarelos:
Mínima: ~ +2,0ºC
Às 16h estava com 18,5ºC


----------



## lmviana (1 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

Boa noite pessoal, ja tenho saudades daquelas instabilidades que me faziam saltar da cama para vir espreitar a janela, que nos faziam ficar aqui ate as tantas e o forum quase parecia o IRC dada a velocidade q as mensagens apareciam :-) 


Dia com ceu limpo

Min: 0.4
Max: 13.8

Actualmente:

Temp.: 6.4
Humidade.: 63%


----------



## vinc7e (1 Fev 2010 às 21:00)

Boa noite,

está frrrrrrrio  *3.1ºC*


----------



## mirra (1 Fev 2010 às 21:15)

vinc7e disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> está frrrrrrrio  *3.1ºC*




por acaso está... 

esta saida do GFS está algo interessante.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2010 às 21:22)

Boa noite frescura...

Cai a noite e o frio lá vem lampeiro da vida para nos fazer companhia.

*Tactual: 1,2ºC
Hr: 85%
Ponto de condensação. -1,0ºC
Vento calmo: 1,8 km\h (aprox.)
Pressão: 1024 mb*​


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2010 às 23:18)

Pelo Aviz o Grande Oceano faz-se sentir: 9,9º.


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2010 às 23:20)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Aviz o Grande Oceano faz-se sentir: 9,9º.



Infelizmente...
A temperatura não desce nada 
Temp: *8,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

João Soares disse:


> Infelizmente...
> A temperatura não desce nada
> Temp: *8,5ºC*



  Sê bem-revindo, João, estava-me a fazer falta o meu parceiro do outro lado do rio...


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

Veterano disse:


> Sê bem-revindo, João, estava-me a fazer falta o meu parceiro do outro lado do rio...



Muito obrigado, pelas boas renvindas 
Então e como vão as coisas pela Madalena? Sempre viste neve lá? 

Parem o vento de W


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2010 às 23:35)

Boas noites, 

noite fresca depois de um dia de céu limpo!

Actual:

temp: 6.8ºc ( mínima *3.5ºc*) ( máxima *12.1ºc*)

Vento: ENE: 5Km/h

Humidade: 60%

Pressão: 1023.5 hpa

Precipitação : 0 mm


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

_Extremos do dia 01.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *12,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *1,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0mm*

-----

Céu limpo e *7,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2010 às 08:55)

O vento não deu nem dá tréguas!
Mas mesmo assim, registei *5,9ºC* de mínima.

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
Temp. *7,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (2 Fev 2010 às 09:00)

João Soares disse:


> Então e como vão as coisas pela Madalena? Sempre viste neve lá?



  Foi uma manhã épica, neve bem junto ao mar, durante alguns minutos!

  As estações do ano deviam ser assim, bem vincadas, e não a pasmaceira das últimas décadas.

  Por Rio Tinto alguma geada, com 3,2º, vento fraco de leste e claro, céu limpo.


----------



## Falkor (2 Fev 2010 às 09:09)

Bom dia

Ceu limpo e vento fraco, estão agora 7.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2010 às 19:04)

Tarde quentinha passada ao sol!! :P
Temperatura Máxima de *13,8ºC*

Hoje, sem vento a temperatura já desce mais que ontem (ufa), temperatura actual de *9,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2010 às 22:39)

Boas noites,

mais um dia de sol com céu limpo!

Actual:

Temp: 7.5ºc ( mínima *4.0 ºc*) ( máxima *13.3ºc*)

Vento: ENE: 4 Km/h

Humidade:64 %

Pressão:1021.0 hpa


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

_Extremos do dia 02.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *13,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0mm*

---------

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *7,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2010 às 07:39)

Bom Dia!! 

Céu pouco nublado!
Temperatura Actual e Mínima: *5,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia. Manhã com 3,6º em Rio Tinto, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2010 às 17:26)

Boas Tardes!! 

A Máxima registada foi de *15,6ºC*

Céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *14,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

Por Rio Tinto, céu encoberto, vento muito fraco, o que é estranho a estas horas.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

Boa noite
Dia de céu muito nublado, a noite trouxe uns chuviscos, que nem deu para molhar a estrada

T.actual: 11.6ºC
T.max. 14.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2010 às 23:34)

_Extremos do dia 03.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *15,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

-----------

Céu muito nublado e ainda uns _quentinhos_ *12,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2010 às 07:22)

Bons Dias !! 

Durante a noite a temperatura variou entre os 12,4ºC e os 11,8ºC!

Vai caindo umas pingas.
Temp. Actual: *12.1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2010 às 09:21)

Bom dia. Céu cinzento, a ameaçar chuva. Vento fraco de sudoeste e 12,8º.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2010 às 10:22)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado, já chuviscou algumas vezes, mas nada a ter em conta


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2010 às 12:13)

Boas Tardes !! 

Chove fraco!  Ainda nada acumulei!
Temperatura ActuaL. *13,8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2010 às 15:43)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui tempo cinzento e com alguma chuva em geral fraca..

Actual:

temp.13.8 ºc ( mínima *11.6ºc)*

Vento SSW: 38 Km/h ( máximo até ao momento 51 Km/h de S )

Humidade: 90%

Pressão:1008.1 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 h : *2.5 mm*

Chove agora com mais intensidade puxada a vento de SW


----------



## Trapalhadas (4 Fev 2010 às 17:17)

Bem.... e que dizer do dilúvio que caiu na última hora?  Apanhei muita água na estrada, foi dificil circular.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Fev 2010 às 19:29)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Bem.... e que dizer do dilúvio que caiu na última hora?  Apanhei muita água na estrada, foi dificil circular.



Ontem saí de Lisboa, e apanhei chuva... chego cá a cima apanho chuva de novo e não é pouca...


----------



## lmviana (4 Fev 2010 às 20:33)

Boa noite pessoal ! 

Dia com muita chuva
 a esta hora:

Temp: 9.9
Humidade: 98%
Pluviosidade: 15.5 mm (desde as 0h)


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2010 às 22:10)

Em Braga também bastante chuva e vento durante a tarde.

Na estação meteorológica de Melgaço registei 5,59mm.
Máxima 13.7°C
Mínima  8.3°C


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2010 às 00:14)

_Extremos do dia 04.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14.3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *3 mm*

------------

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *11,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2010 às 08:42)

Bom Dia!! 

Durante a noite ocorreu um aguaceiro que fez um acumulado de *1 mm*.
A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *9,2ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *12,5ºC*

------

EDIT (09h03): Caí um aguaceiro moderado!


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2010 às 09:04)

Aguaceiro moderado de granizo em Rio Tinto, puxado a rajadas de vento.


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2010 às 11:15)

E mais um aguaceiro moderado! 

Temp. Actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2010 às 00:06)

_Extremos do dia 05.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1 mm*

------

Céu encoberto e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Fev 2010 às 02:34)

Por aqui, agora, um fraco aguaceiro que ainda cabe na previsão,
mas que , como amiúde acontece, já não contaríamos com ele.
Durante o dia ,  dois breves  aguaceiros moderados:
um por volta das 08h  e outro por volta das 16h com cerca de 1 mm de precipitação cada.De permeio, bastante sol com vento Oeste moderado, que agora desapareceu...


----------



## Veterano (6 Fev 2010 às 10:10)

Bom dia. Algumas nuvens e nevoeiro, mas o sol já espreita, com 13,2º.


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2010 às 11:10)

Bons Dias !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *9,9ºC
*
Nevoeiro quase dissipado e *13,4ºC*


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Fev 2010 às 17:14)

Aqui por Penafiel, céu nublado com abertas e vento fraco.
12,1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2010 às 18:32)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas durante a tarde.

*Tactual: 11.0ºC
Hr: 79%
Ponto condensação: 8ºC
Vento calmo de NNE
Pressão: 1023 mb*​


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Actualização:
*
Tactual: 9.0ºC
Hr: 86%
Ponto condensação: 7ºC
Vento calmo de NNE
Pressão: 1023 mb
Precipitação acumulada: 3,2 mm*​


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

Céu limpo e vento fraco!

Temperatura Actual: *11,1ºC* e pressão nos *1023.7hPa*!


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

Actualização:


*    Tactual: 7,4ºC
    Hr: 93%
    Ponto condensação: 6ºC
    Vento calmo de N
    Pressão: 1022 mb*


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2010 às 00:10)

_Extremos do dia 06.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *11,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2010 às 10:20)

Bons Dias !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *10,0ºC*

Céu encoberto e *11,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (7 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

Chove à cerca de 1,30 horas, vento fraco e 13,6º.


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2010 às 22:17)

Boas Noites!!

Chove continuamente desde o post do nosso amigo Veterano!Ora às vezes de forma fraca ora de forma moderada!

Até ao momento já acumulei *8 mm*


----------



## migmor (7 Fev 2010 às 22:26)

Nas ultimas 2 horas acumulei 10mm

Sigo com 13,2mm acumulados desde as 0:00


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

Boas noites, 

O dia foi marcado por céu em geral muito nublado e com chuva fraca a moderada a partir do fim da tarde,acumulando até ao momento desde as 0 horas *10.4 mm*

Actual:

vento: SSW:22 Km/h

Temp: 12.0ºc ( mínima *8.8ºc* ) ( máxima ( *14.2ºc*)

Humidade:95%

Pressão: 1007.4 hpa ( a descer)


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Boa noite


*    Tactual: 10,3ºC
    Hr: 97%
    Ponto condensação: 10ºC
    Vento calmo de N
    Pressão: 1007 mb
    Precipitação acumulada: 13.8 mm (nas últimas 4 horas)*​


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2010 às 00:41)

_Extremos do dia 07.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *9 mm*

-----------------------------------

Céu muito nublado , vento fraco e *12,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2010 às 09:10)

Bom Dia ! 

Nevoeiro cerrado e *10,9ºC*
Durante a noite acumulei *1 mm*

A Mínima, desta noite, foi de *10,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia. Algum sol por entre as nuvens, vento fraco e 12,3º.


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2010 às 15:06)

O sol a esconder-se, nuvens carregadas a chegar de oeste e uns agradáveis 14,6º.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

Boa noite
O dia ficou marcado por céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros.
Precipitação: 1.5mm

Temp.actual: 9.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

_Extremos do dia 08.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1 mm*

-----------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco!

Temperatura Máxima: *8,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2010 às 06:18)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto e 10,5º.


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2010 às 09:14)

Bons Dias!!

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *7,0ºC*

Está a cair um aguaceiro forte 
Temperatura Actual: *9,8ºC*

Não tinha acumulado nada durante a noite, com este aguaceiro já levo *3 mm*


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Fev 2010 às 11:57)

Por aqui tudo muito calmo...
Céu nublado com abertas...


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

Boas tardes!!

Tarde de algumas abertas, e nada de aguaceiros! 
Máxima de *14,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco! 
Temperatura Actual: *11,3ºC*


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2010 às 21:35)

Boas noites, 

dia marcado por aguaceiros de manhã e bastante sol durante a tarde.

Actual:

temp: 10.3 ºc ( mínima *8.3ºc *) ( máxima *14.2 ºc*)

Vento: SE:2 Km/h

Humidade: 83%

Pressão: 1009.6 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h : *3mm *


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2010 às 22:07)

Na estação de Melgaço os aguaceiros de hoje ainda renderam 5,6mm.
Dia mais fresco que os últimos dias.

T.Max 12,7ºC
T.Min 5,8ºC (há minutos atrás)

A temperatura está a descer a grande velocidade pelo que a mínima de hoje poderá ser batida.


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

_Extremos do dia 09.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *3 mm*

------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *9,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2010 às 07:35)

Bons Dias !! 

Chuva! 
Temperatura Actual e Mínima: *7,8ºC*

Até ao momento, já acumulei *6 mm*


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2010 às 14:13)

João Soares disse:


> Temperatura Actual e Mínima: *7,8ºC*



Ainda desceu uma décima, tendo ficado a mínima pelos *7,7ºC*

Chuva a manhã toda, embora fraca!
Acumulados *9 mm* e ainda chove!

A temperatura está nós *9,4ºC*!
Hoje as temperaturas variou entre os [7,7º;9,9º]


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Fev 2010 às 14:23)

Por aqui cai chuva, mas tão gelada que ela é...
estão 7ºC, frio para a altura do dia...

*Postagem 100*


----------



## Veterano (10 Fev 2010 às 15:53)

Chuva fraca, todo o santo dia. Temperatura estagnada nos 8,4º, vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2010 às 17:46)

Boas tardes!

dia frio com chuva persistente em geral fraca por vezes moderada por curtos periodos..

Actual:

temp: *7.2 ºc *( mínima *7.0ºc*) ( máxima atingida às 0 horas de hoje *9.4ºc*)

Vento: ENE: 18Km/h

Humidade: 97%

Pressão:1006.6 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas: *12.2 mm*

Céu encoberto e continua a chuva fraca/chuvisco..


----------



## SnowMan (10 Fev 2010 às 18:32)

Chuva fraca quase constante desde as 13h com vento E.
Então a temperatura era de 9,5º. Daí para cá tem vindo a cair e estou com 6,2º.


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2010 às 23:34)

_Extremos do dia 10.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *9,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *6,0ºC* _[registada há pouco]_

Precipitação Acumulada: *12 mm*

---------------

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *6,1ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Fev 2010 às 03:12)

Hoje foi um dia em que as nuvens, o cinzento total e alguma chuva ,
disseram ao sol  que , se quisesse aparecer teria que o fazer  à noite.
O sol lá lhes tentou explicar que não estava autorizado para tal.
As nuvens , o cinzento total e alguma chuva não tiveram qualquer complacência.
E assim, sem qualquer espécie de acordo ,
o sol pôs-se (ter-se-á posto) envolto em vincado cinzento.
Mal veio a noite o céu limpou. E assim permanece.
Esta conjugação ,entre outros factores,
nesta altura do ano, propicia este frio que regressou (4,7º).
Hoje, Dia  sem uma brecha, um laivo sequer de Sol,
todas as estrelas são agora  visiveis no firmamento.


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2010 às 07:33)

Bom Dia !! 

Mínima registada *4,3ºC*!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *5,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2010 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Manhã de muito sol, alguma neblina, em Rio Tinto registo 3,4º.


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2010 às 14:51)

Boas Tardes!! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Tarde com *10,6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2010 às 15:53)

Tarde soalheira, com vento fraco e 11,3º.


----------



## davidazevedo (11 Fev 2010 às 17:04)

Boa tarde. Sou novo nestas coisas.

Aqui em Vila Nova de Famalicão é para ficarmos a "morrer" de tédio. Céu completamente limpo e 12º.

Isto só dá vontade de chorar e andar de barco......


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2010 às 17:10)

davidazevedo disse:


> Boa tarde. Sou novo nestas coisas.
> 
> Aqui em Vila Nova de Famalicão é para ficarmos a "morrer" de tédio. Céu completamente limpo e 12º.
> 
> Isto só dá vontade de chorar e andar de barco......



Bem-vindo vizinho. 

Dia completamente de Primavera...

13.6º neste momento.


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2010 às 17:27)

Começou a encobrir o céu com nuvens altas (e não só). Nada de mais, mas não sei se estava previsto...


----------



## davidazevedo (11 Fev 2010 às 17:30)

Nalguns sites sim, estava previsto. Se reparares no accuweather referem isso. O problema é a falta de água.....


----------



## davidazevedo (11 Fev 2010 às 17:33)

Obrigado pelo "acolhimento Dmartins". Desculpa não ter dito logo, mas este tempo consegue me por louco....


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2010 às 18:08)

Em Burgos é nevão atrás de nevão.
Basta procurarem por "webcam Burgos" no google e apreciarem...


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2010 às 18:15)

Boas Tardes !!

A Máxima atingiu os *10,8ºC*

Neste momento, algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *8,7ºC*

PS: Bem-vindo, Davidazevedo!


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

Cercados de neve por cima e por baixo.
No norte de Espanha, agora alerta amarelo para o Algarve...


----------



## davidazevedo (11 Fev 2010 às 19:28)

DMartins disse:


> Cercados de neve por cima e por baixo.
> No norte de Espanha, agora alerta amarelo para o Algarve...



e o mais irritante sao as temperaturas que vamos ter. Todos os ingredientes necessarios. Maldita chuva, só vem quando nao devia.


----------



## mirra (11 Fev 2010 às 19:31)

davidazevedo disse:


> e o mais irritante sao as temperaturas que vamos ter. Todos os ingredientes necessarios. Maldita chuva, só vem quando nao devia.



Mesmo  vamos ter calma. Vamos ver a run das 18... pode ser que ainda traga qualquer coisa. Aqui em Joane e sempre possivel uns aguaceiros


----------



## Stinger (11 Fev 2010 às 19:50)

Nao ha chuva por isso nao vai haver nada 

É mais uma ocasiao daquelas em que tudo está no ponto e falta sempre chuva , venha a primavera


----------



## davidazevedo (11 Fev 2010 às 20:34)

Stinger disse:


> Nao ha chuva por isso nao vai haver nada
> 
> É mais uma ocasiao daquelas em que tudo está no ponto e falta sempre chuva , venha a primavera



sim, eu tambem ja nao espero nada. O céu está completamente limpo


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2010 às 20:50)

Boa noite

*Tactual: 1,6ºC
Hr: 83%
Ponto de condensação. -1,0ºC
Vento calmo: 2,2 km\h de média
Pressão: 1014 mb
Tmín: -1,5ºC
Tmáx: 9,5ºC​*
Um dia muito agradável, considerando que tive algum tempo para me colocar em zona resguardada do vento e com a face ao sol Sabe sempre muito bem um solzinho para animar - estive a pensar e deverá ser por isso que no Brasil o calor do verão no hemisfério sul aquece as "almas" dos\das bailarinos\nas
É bom ver a pele de galinha daqueles(as) que saem nos corsos deste nosso Portugal, ainda mais nestes dias fresquinhos que aí vem...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Fev 2010 às 21:09)

Por aqui céu completamente limpo...
3ºC


----------



## davidazevedo (11 Fev 2010 às 21:15)

Aqui a temperatura desceu para os 6º e nao sai disto.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2010 às 21:27)

Actualização:

*Tactual: 0,8ºC
Hr: 85%
Ponto de condensação. -1,0ºC
Vento calmo: 0,0 km\h de média
Pressão: 1014 mb​*


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

Aristocrata disse:


> Actualização:
> 
> *Tactual: 0,8ºC
> Hr: 85%
> ...



Aqui relactivamente perto mantenho os 3ºC


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2010 às 21:42)

Por Melgaço a mínima também já vai bem baixa com 2.2ºC. Tenho é dúvidas se descerá muito pois está algum vento com uma sensação térmica de -1ºC

T. Máxima: 8,3ºC
T. Mínima: 0,9ºC


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2010 às 23:04)

Pelo Porto céu limpo, vento fraco e 8,5º, ambiente calmo, a acção vai ter lugar mais a sul, amanhã.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2010 às 23:26)

Boas noites, 

noite fria depois de um dia com céu em geral pouco nublado ou limpo.


Actual:

temp: 5.8ºc ( mínima *4.2ºc*) ( máxima *10.5 ºc*)

Vento: ENE:8 Km/h

Humidade:60%

Pressão: 1014.2 hpa

Precipitação 0 mm


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2010 às 23:58)

_Extremos do dia 11.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *10,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *4,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *5,8ºC*


----------



## SnowMan (12 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

Estou como o João Soares, céu limpo e temperatura actual 5,4º. A única diferença é que o vento leste sopra a 12-15 Km/h, aliás muito habitual a esta hora entre a Madalena e a Aguda.
De resto nada de novo se avizinha para além de descida das temperaturas.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Fev 2010 às 02:05)

Por aqui,friozinho nos olhos com 4.7º polvilhados 
e de que maneira , com vento leste médio de 15 Km/h.
É friozinho pelo corpo todo para quem queira sair à rua
para ver o céu estrelado...


----------



## DMartins (12 Fev 2010 às 07:30)

Bom dia.
Por Guimarães estamos com:

Céu pouco nublado

+1.5º


----------



## davidazevedo (12 Fev 2010 às 08:31)

Bom dia pessoal. Aqui em Famalicão 2ºc.

O que achei estranho hoje foi nao vermos nenhuma geada. É normal? Vi toda a semana.......


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2010 às 08:34)

Bom Dia!! 

Temperatura Mínima: *3,3ºC*

Céu pouco nublado, alguns cirrus.. e um vento do _caraças_
Temperatura Actual: *4,0ºC*



davidazevedo disse:


> Bom dia pessoal. Aqui em Famalicão 2ºc.
> 
> O que achei estranho hoje foi nao vermos nenhuma geada. É normal? Vi toda a semana.......



Deve ser, porque a humidade é mais baixa que nas noites anteriores


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2010 às 08:36)

davidazevedo disse:


> Bom dia pessoal. Aqui em Famalicão 2ºc.
> 
> O que achei estranho hoje foi nao vermos nenhuma geada. É normal? Vi toda a semana.......



Quando o céu não está limpo e não há muita humidade, ou mesmo quando há demasiado vento, é difícil haver formação de geada.


----------



## davidazevedo (12 Fev 2010 às 08:41)

Ah ok. Obrigados pela explicação. Nunca percebia muito bem porque haviam dias com tanto frio e nenhuma geada. Já percebi.....


----------



## DMartins (12 Fev 2010 às 09:33)

Agora com *3.5º* e um lindo dia de sol.


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2010 às 09:42)

Bons dias, 

por aqui o dia segue frio, com vento a causar grande desconforto térmico e  céu tapado por nuvens altas..

Actual:

temp: 3.2 ºc ( mínima *2.8 ºc*)

Vento: E: 30 Km/h ( máximo 42 Km/h de ENE até ao momento)

Humidade: 52%

Pressão: 1013.8 hpa

Vamos lá ver se há surpresas por aqui nos próximos dias..


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2010 às 10:13)

Bom dia

*Sente-se frio, carago!*
O vento nordestino que se faz sentir e a temperatura dão uma sensação térmica fresquinha...

Tá mau para as sambistas...vão andar de cachecol e luvas que é o remédio.
*
Tactual: 3,0ºC
Tmín: -2,3ºC
Hr: 43%
Ponto de condensação. -6,0ºC(!)
Vento médio: 9,0 km\h
Pressão: 1013 mb
*​


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2010 às 11:03)

Já há neve a cair no Ribatejo...

Pela imagem de satélite parece que a massa nebulosa subiu mais do que previsto.
Embora não se conte com precipitação por cá ainda poderá haver uma hipótese ínfima...mas pode ser apenas um "cisco no olho" ao olhar para esta última imagem das 10h.





Uma massa de nuvens mais compacta pouco a sul do Douro Litoral...acho que nenhum dos modelos aproximava tanto a nebulosidade aqui da nossa zona


----------



## davidazevedo (12 Fev 2010 às 11:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> Já há neve a cair no Ribatejo...
> 
> Pela imagem de satélite parece que a massa nebulosa subiu mais do que previsto.
> Embora não se conte com precipitação por cá ainda poderá haver uma hipótese ínfima...mas pode ser apenas um "cisco no olho" ao olhar para esta última imagem das 10h.
> ...


`
Óptimo. A verdade é que por aqui, o céu esta a começar a ficar com muitas nuvens.... Será!!!!


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2010 às 11:16)

Vamos lá ver vamos lá ver, também me parece que a nebulosidade está mais a norte que o previsto pelos modelos...embora as chances de ver neve sejam ínfimas aqui para esta zona norte devido à falta de precipitação e é tudo nuvens altas... mas surpresas podem acontecer... ...

por aqui continua o frio com 4.3ºc vento E 28Km/h e rajadas de 45 Km/h

Humidade desce para 54 %

Sensação térmica muito desagradável


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2010 às 11:24)

A humidade mantêm-se baixinha - 41% a esta hora. 
Parece que são só nuvens altas, um pouco mais compactas - vi agora no sat24.

O prometido é cumprido - *zero* de precipitação e sem a chance de neve no horizonte!


----------



## Skizzo (12 Fev 2010 às 13:39)

Min: 5,5ºC
actual: 10,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2010 às 17:58)

Boas Tardes!! 

Máxima registada de *9,6ºC*!

Dia marcado, por nuvens altas!
Agora, está mais limpinho que durante a tarde!

Temperatura Actual: *8,0ºC*


----------



## DMartins (12 Fev 2010 às 22:09)

Boa noites!

Estamos com 3.7º, e céu limpo. Vento fraco.

Há relatos de neve por... Estremoz!


----------



## vinc7e (12 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

Boas,

por aqui *2.3ºC* 
e um belo céu cheio de estrelas


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

Finalmente, a temperatura caí! 

Céu limpo e estrelado, vento nulo!
Temperatura Actual: *4,6ºc*


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2010 às 23:24)

Noite fria, gélida...

Registo 2,7ºC neste momento. Apesar do vento, a temperatura tem estado em descida.


----------



## PauloJota (12 Fev 2010 às 23:35)

Por aqui: 5,1ºC de temperatura com uma pressão de 1008 mb e 37% de humidade. Hoje já esteve mais fresco!


----------



## Veterano (12 Fev 2010 às 23:35)

Pelo Aviz registo 6,8º, céu estrelado, quase sem vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2010 às 00:40)

Boa noite

*Tmín: -2,3ºC
Tmáx: 7,0ºC
Tactual: 2,4ºC (já esteve nos 1,1ºC pelas 22.45h)
Hr: 57% (pelas 22.45h era de 72%)
Ponto de condensação. -5,0ºC
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h
Pressão: 1011 mb​*
Precipitação nem vê-la! Chatice pá!


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2010 às 00:48)

_Extremos do dia 12.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *9,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *3,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

---------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco (que já incomoda)

Temperatura Actual: *4,8ºC*


----------



## PAIM2010 (13 Fev 2010 às 00:54)

´Por aqui  temperatura de´ 1,5 c   , que pena que o céu ta limpo....


----------



## PAIM2010 (13 Fev 2010 às 00:57)

mas é bom que as temperaturas mantenha baixas , quando a precipitaçao entrar vamos ter neve de certeza, não lembro de um fevereiro tao frio aqui no porto,,,chega doer


----------



## Skizzo (13 Fev 2010 às 01:12)

actual: 6,2ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Fev 2010 às 01:21)

No Metar da 01h  de P.Rubras  , 1º .
Na EMA das 00h  3,8º.
Eu,  mesmo aqui ao lado ,agora 2,2º.
E como o vento amainou, há já o direito à diferença
para lugares tão próximos...
Céu  "limpinho como o aço"...


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2010 às 07:20)

Bom dia. Manhã com 4,0º, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## vinc7e (13 Fev 2010 às 08:16)

Bom dia,

por aqui mínima de *-2.8ºC*
neste momento *-1,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2010 às 10:43)

Bom Dia!! 

Mínima registada de *1,9ºC*!

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *6,6ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2010 às 12:46)

Boa tarde

Céu limpo e sol radioso

*Tmín: -2,9ºC
Tactual: 7,0ºC
Hr: 35%
Ponto de condensação. -2,0ºC
Vento médio: 4,0 km\h
Pressão: 1012 mb​*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2010 às 21:45)

Boa n0ite FOLIÕES

*Tmín: -2,9ºC
Tmáx: 7,5ºC
Tactual: -0,9ºC
Hr: 74%
Ponto de condensação. -5,0ºC
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Pressão: 1011 mb​*
Frrrresquinha a noite...boa para todos os namorados (casados ou não) deste Portugal
Atenção ao "vírus de S. Valentim"


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

_Extremos do dia 13.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *9,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *1,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

---------------------------

Céu limpo, algumas brisas que me fazem elevar a temperatura 

Temperatura Actual: *4,2ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (14 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

Boas,

por aqui *-1.3ºC*


----------



## davidazevedo (14 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

Aqui em Famalicão estão -1ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2010 às 00:12)

Boa noite

*Tactual: -2,4ºC*
 Fresquinho...


----------



## jpmartins (14 Fev 2010 às 00:52)

Boa noite
Noite fresquinha, sigo com 0.8ºC, depois de algum tempo estagnada, agora desce bem


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2010 às 12:37)

Boas.
7.1º a esta hora com céu muito nublado.
Prognósticos para a nossa zona para hoje e amanhã?


----------



## davidazevedo (14 Fev 2010 às 18:16)

Boas pessoal. Não sei porque mas acho que vamos ter surpresas. O que acham?


----------



## PauloSR (14 Fev 2010 às 18:21)

davidazevedo disse:


> Boas pessoal. Não sei porque mas acho que vamos ter surpresas. O que acham?



Deus queira que sim, mas infelizemente nao me parece 

Sigo com 8.4°C, e sensação de 5.2°C


----------



## davidazevedo (14 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

ThaZouk disse:


> Deus queira que sim, mas infelizemente nao me parece
> 
> Sigo com 8.4°C, e sensação de 5.2°C



estranho aí estar mais quente. Aqui o meu termometro marca 6.7ºc. Guimarães como está por ai?


----------



## vinc7e (14 Fev 2010 às 18:30)

Boas,

por aqui registo *5.3ºC*, o que me deixa com algumas esperanças 
relativamente à próxima noite e manhã.
Se descer mais uns 2 ou 3ºC tudo pode acontecer.
As temperaturas a 850 e 500hpa estão próximas dos valores do 
passado dia 10 de Janeiro..

A precipitação é que parece que vai ser escassa...


----------



## davidazevedo (14 Fev 2010 às 18:33)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui registo *5.3ºC*, o que me deixa com algumas esperanças
> relativamente à próxima noite e manhã.
> ...


Pode ser que não. Aqui por volta das 17.00 parecia que caía uma chuva miudinha.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Fev 2010 às 18:35)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui registo *5.3ºC*, o que me deixa com algumas esperanças
> relativamente à próxima noite e manhã.
> ...



A que horas entra a precipitação vinc7e?


----------



## frusko (14 Fev 2010 às 18:36)

boas em fafe 4.5º.


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

davidazevedo disse:


> estranho aí estar mais quente. Aqui o meu termometro marca 6.7ºc. Guimarães como está por ai?



5.5º agora amigo...


----------



## davidazevedo (14 Fev 2010 às 18:38)

frusko disse:


> boas em fafe 4.5º.




Parece que as temperaturas estao a baixar bem. Aqui 6ºC


----------



## PauloSR (14 Fev 2010 às 18:38)

frusko disse:


> boas em fafe 4.5º.


Bolas! Que diferença entre as restantes terras minhotas


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2010 às 18:52)

Agora seguimos com *5.2º*.
Ela lá vai baixando...


----------



## davidazevedo (14 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

Eu ACREDITO pessoal. Aqui ja vai em 5.5ºc. Se nao for desta, agora só para o proximo ano


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2010 às 19:10)

davidazevedo disse:


> Eu ACREDITO pessoal. Aqui ja vai em 5.5ºc. Se nao for desta, agora só para o proximo ano



Vai ser muito difícil. Por cá, estamos com *4.9º*


----------



## davidazevedo (14 Fev 2010 às 19:15)

DMartins disse:


> Vai ser muito difícil. Por cá, estamos com *4.9º*



Eu sei, mas vai ser na mesma uma noite, eu na baranda a fumar a tentar ver flocos.

Sei que não é de fiar mas o freemeteo continua a apostar na neve e se formos ao sapo la tem "chuva a neve". É só para termos esperança.....


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2010 às 19:18)

davidazevedo disse:


> Eu sei, mas vai ser na mesma uma noite, eu na baranda a fumar a tentar ver flocos.
> 
> Sei que não é de fiar mas o freemeteo continua a apostar na neve e se formos ao sapo la tem "chuva a neve". É só para termos esperança.....


Então vá Famalicão, eu faço-te companhia... aqui.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Fev 2010 às 19:59)

O accuweather actualizou e prevê neve para a madrugada e manhã. Vi para a Póvoa de Lanhoso e Guimarães. É acreditar


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2010 às 20:07)

ThaZouk disse:


> O accuweather actualizou e prevê neve para a madrugada e manhã. Vi para a Póvoa de Lanhoso e Guimarães. É acreditar


Recomeçou a baixar.
4.7º agora


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2010 às 20:14)

Vamos lá ver como isto vai correr ... para gondomar o freemeteo preve alguma coisita mas é uma incerteza


----------



## PauloSR (14 Fev 2010 às 20:14)

DMartins disse:


> Recomeçou a baixar.
> 4.7º agora



Maravilha!  Esperemos que continue assim... 
Para ajudar, a estação meteo aqui da povoa de Lanhoso, deixou de funcionar... Que raio!


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2010 às 20:49)

Boas noites, 

o dia foi ( e continua a ser) frio com céu em geral muito nublado por nuvens altas!

Actual:

Temp: 5.7ºc ( mínima *2.2ºc*) ( máxima *7.4ºc*)

Vento E: 30 Km/h ( algumas rajadas de 35/40Km/h causam grande desconforto térmico, máximo até ao momento 47 Km/h de ENE às 20:28h)

Humidade: 48%

Pressão: 1003.2  hpa ( a descer, -1.2 hpa nas ultimas 3 horas)

Precipitação: 0 mm

Vamos lá ver se amanhã de manhã não há surpresas por aqui...


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2010 às 21:11)

*4º *agora.
Mais um bocadinho, vá lá...


----------



## vinc7e (14 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

DMartins disse:


> *4º *agora.
> Mais um bocadinho, vá lá...



Ta a correr bem isso por ai 

por aqui a temperatura estagnou nos 5.0ºC


----------



## davidazevedo (14 Fev 2010 às 21:18)

Aqui em famalicão tambem está nos 4ºc


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2010 às 21:24)

vinc7e disse:


> Ta a correr bem isso por ai
> 
> por aqui a temperatura estagnou nos 5.0ºC



Por cá subiu para os *4.2º* e colou...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2010 às 22:11)

Boa n0ite FOLIÕES

*Tmín: -2,5ºC
Tmáx: 6,5ºC
Tactual: 4,0ºC
Hr: 51%
Ponto de condensação. -5,0ºC
Vento médio: 7,6 km\h
Sensação térmica: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1002 mb​*


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2010 às 23:19)

_Extremos do dia 14.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *8,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *2,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

---------------

Céu nublado, vento moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *6,3ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Fev 2010 às 23:48)

5.3 graus muito vento ceu nublado por aqui nao me parece que haja surpresas..


----------



## Stinger (15 Fev 2010 às 00:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 5.3 graus muito vento ceu nublado por aqui nao me parece que haja surpresas..



Está muito alta a temperatura


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Fev 2010 às 01:22)

Boa noite,

Por cá:

Temp: 5.4ºC (01H13) / H.R: 54% / Press: 996hPa (em queda).

No dia 10/01 os flocos de neve apareceram nesta zona por volta das 09H40 com temperatura a oscilar entre os 3º e 4ºC com vento de leste e com uma humidade razoável (inferior a 60%).

Porisso acho que podemos ter elemento branco se houver precipitação mas sem acumulação nestas cotas baixas do litoral (-200m) como é obvio !!!!

Continuação a todos....


----------



## Nashville (15 Fev 2010 às 03:45)

boa noite.

por aqui começou a choviscar à cerca de meia hora...

lá se foram as esperanças


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 08:21)

Nem uma pinga aqui. Tal como tinha dito não me cheirava a surpresas.
Temperatura actual: *4.9º*
Céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado com rajadas fortes.

Para ser isto, prefiro que veham as temperaturas mais altas de uma vez por todas...


----------



## migmor (15 Fev 2010 às 10:46)

Chuva com umas "farripas" de neve. Muito frio...


----------



## PauloSR (15 Fev 2010 às 10:54)

migmor disse:


> Chuva com umas "farripas" de neve. Muito frio...



Aqui pela Povoa de Lanhoso também muito frio, mas agora está o sol a querer espreitar. A estação meteo avariou. Carro aponta 7ºC. Sensação Térmica muito desagradavel. E quando aliada ao vento então e que é  E aí em Paredes?


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2010 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

Por Penafiel posso confirmar a queda durante cerca de 45 minutos (já terminou há meia hora) de "ice-pellets" - penso que será este termo correcto embora não português
Picava a cara com o vento forte que se fazia sentir e parecia o som de alfinetes a cair tanto nos para-brisas como no chão. Pareceram-me também pequenos flocos de neve a acompanhar.
A temperatura andaria sempre pelos 4 a 5 graus - medidos numa viatura "passat", a cotas de 250\300metros de altitude.


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 11:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por Penafiel posso confirmar a queda durante cerca de 45 minutos (já terminou há meia hora) de "ice-pellets" - penso que será este termo correcto embora não português
> Picava a cara com o vento forte que se fazia sentir e parecia o som de alfinetes a cair tanto nos para-brisas como no chão. Pareceram-me também pequenos flocos de neve a acompanhar.
> A temperatura andaria sempre pelos 4 a 5 graus - medidos numa viatura "passat", a cotas de 250\300metros de altitude.


Confirmo.
Cai agora aqui. são pequenas bolas de gelo.


----------



## PauloSR (15 Fev 2010 às 11:32)

DMartins disse:


> Confirmo.
> Cai agora aqui. são pequenas bolas de gelo.



Então está quase a chegar esse fenómento à Póvoa de Lanhoso não?


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 11:34)

ThaZouk disse:


> Então está quase a chegar esse fenómento à Póvoa de Lanhoso não?



Com esta forma tão tímida de cair que só se vê nos vidros não sei se chega aí...
Estamos a levar com os restos...


----------



## PauloSR (15 Fev 2010 às 11:36)

DMartins disse:


> Com esta forma tão tímida de cair que só se vê nos vidros não sei se chega aí...
> Estamos a levar com os restos...



É ver entao.. Vou aguardar


----------



## SnowMan (15 Fev 2010 às 12:15)

Boas!
Por aqui recomeçou a chuviscar desde as 12h com vento forte de E.
A temperatura é de 6,4ºC e tem vindo a subir lentamente, pelo que não são expectáveis surpresas.
A mínima foi de 3,8º C. Quando abri a janela o solo estava molhado, pelo que não sei se antes terá havido água-neve.
Alguém me sabe dizer se nesta zona litoral isso terá acontecido?


----------



## Trapalhadas (15 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

Bem, esta noite para a nossa zona foi claramente uma desilusão  
A pouca precipitação que ocorreu coincidiu com a temperatura minima, mas não foi suficiente....


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 13:42)

Por cá, depois de umas migalhas de gelo durante 1 ou 2 minutos, flocos nem vê-los.
Nem flocos nem água.

A temperatura depois de ter chegado aos *9.8º*, vai agora descendo e está nos *8.9º*


----------



## bishop (15 Fev 2010 às 13:46)

Ola boa tarde..

Hoje de manhã pelas nove da manhã, houve precipitação em Braga em forma de gelo.. gotas de gelo que não sei o nome ciêntifico mas que já foi referido anteriormente em Guimarães e Penafiel.
Agora por volta da uma voltou a a ocorrer o mesmo.
Não sei a temperatura mas deverá rondar os 6 graus mas a sensação térmica deve ser inferior devido ao vento gelado.
Espero que mais para o fim da tarde ocorra algo mais "branco" que no Sameiro se vier a acontecer será de neve.


----------



## mirra (15 Fev 2010 às 14:44)

isto ta mau ! =)
não está muito frio. . .  e tambem não ha grande precipitacao...
 vamos andando vamos vendo


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 15:30)

Por cá chuvisca...
Agora...
Alguma nuvenzita se enganou.
*9.4º*


----------



## mirra (15 Fev 2010 às 15:36)

DMartins disse:


> Por cá chuvisca...
> Agora...
> Alguma nuvenzita se enganou.
> *9.4º*




aqui por joane nem pinga


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 15:38)

mirra disse:


> aqui por joane nem pinga



É. Olhando para esses lados o céu está mais claro.


----------



## PauloSR (15 Fev 2010 às 15:44)

Povoa de Lanhoso ainda nem uma gota caiu!


----------



## mirra (15 Fev 2010 às 15:46)

mas para Vila Real neva, e bem...
estradas.pt


----------



## PauloSR (15 Fev 2010 às 15:48)

mirra disse:


> mas para Vila Real neva, e bem...
> estradas.pt



Tou a ver! Podia tambem cair por ca, mas agora so para o proximo inverno, e se...


----------



## mirra (15 Fev 2010 às 15:59)

so la para janeiro de 2011 e que cai outra vez ... :S

dia 11


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

10º e sol...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Fev 2010 às 16:11)

por aqui 7.2 graus e chuvisca timidamente  ate parece pequenos flocos de  neve.. tempo esquesito...


----------



## Trapalhadas (15 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

Mesmo estranho o tempo. Está vento forte, a sensação térmica é das mais baixas dos últimos tempos por aqui.


----------



## blood4 (15 Fev 2010 às 16:49)

por Ponte De Lima 12.5 graus e nem uma gota de água :X


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

blood4 disse:


> por Ponte De Lima 12.5 graus e nem uma gota de água :X



Ohh boa terra. Ponte de Lima.
Terra dos meus destinos de sábados para umas pescarias no rio, e no prato 
Sábado lá estamos. Ali ao pé de Santa Comba.

Por Guimarães continua a chuviscar, ao mesmo tempo que a temperatura vai descendo.

Já estivemos nos *10º*,
neste momento estão *8.8º*

Quanto ao vento, sopra de moderado a forte.


----------



## blood4 (15 Fev 2010 às 17:07)

DMartins disse:


> Ohh boa terra. Ponte de Lima.
> Terra dos meus destinos de sábados para umas pescarias no rio, e no prato
> Sábado lá estamos. Ali ao pé de Santa Comba.
> 
> ...



hehe
ta mau a pesca
nao ha muita truta por ca
mas aposto que comes umas boas sarrabulhadas ca


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 17:15)

blood4 disse:


> hehe
> ta mau a pesca
> nao ha muita truta por ca
> mas aposto que comes umas boas sarrabulhadas ca


Embora goste de pescar, aí a pesca é para entreter. Barbos, trutas, bogas, escalos, é tudo para devolver ao rio.
O que não se devolve ao rio, são as sarrabulhadas, que é o mais importante do dia. 
Mas aí come-se bem. Seja sarrabulho ou não.


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 19:43)

Agora sim, chove em Guimarães...
*7.4º*


----------



## vinc7e (15 Fev 2010 às 19:45)

Aqui nem uma gota durante todo o dia 

temperatura *7.9ºC*


----------



## torque (16 Fev 2010 às 11:22)

Em Gondomar não chove. O sol vai aparecendo de vez em quando.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2010 às 12:17)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado, temp. actual 11.2ºC.
Pressão: 988.1hPa


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2010 às 12:26)

_Extremos do dia 15.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *9,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *3,5ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1 mm*

-----

Dia marcado pelo vento moderado a forte! Ondulação marítima com ondas de 2 a 3 mts.
De vez em quando, caiam uns pingos ao longo do dia que fez um acumulado de 1 mm!


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2010 às 13:19)

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *7,5ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *12,1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2010 às 21:44)

Boas noites!

Feriado de Carnaval marcado por céu em geral muito nublado , uma subida de temperatura e  uns chuviscos de curta duração ao fim da tarde e que nada acumularam..

Actual:

Temp: 10.2ºc ( mínima *7.1 ºc*) ( máxima *12.2ºc*) ( + *4.8 ºc* do que a máxima de ontem)

Vento : nulo ( máximo 43 Km/h de E às 03:39 h)

Humidade: 68 %

Pressão: 988.1 hpa ( atingiu um mínimo de *986.4 hpa*, neste momento a subir + 1.2 hpa de variação nas últimas 3 horas)

Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2010 às 22:59)

Boa noite
Hoje tirei a tarde para passar pelo Caramulo, ainda havia muita neve e muita gente , mas valeu a pena, pois a paisagem estava magnifica.

Por aqui vai chuviscando.
T.actual : 9.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2010 às 23:28)

_Extremos do dia 16.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *13,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7,5ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

-----------

Céu muito nublado (como tem estado o dia todo), e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *10,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (17 Fev 2010 às 09:13)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros, com 10,4º e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2010 às 10:39)

Bom Dia !! 

Mínima registada *8,9ºC*
Durante a noite, caíram vários aguaceiros que acumularam *4 mm*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *9,6ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2010 às 11:17)

Bom dia

Dia  de céu encoberto e vento fraco. Alguma chuva de noite.

*Tactual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 95%
Ponto de condensação: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 994 mb
Precipitação: 6,3 mm
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h​*


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2010 às 14:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por Penafiel posso confirmar a queda durante cerca de 45 minutos (já terminou há meia hora) de "ice-pellets" - penso que será este termo correcto embora não português
> Picava a cara com o vento forte que se fazia sentir e parecia o som de alfinetes a cair tanto nos para-brisas como no chão. Pareceram-me também pequenos flocos de neve a acompanhar.
> A temperatura andaria sempre pelos 4 a 5 graus - medidos numa viatura "passat", a cotas de 250\300metros de altitude.



Andei nos últimos dias nos arredores da cidade do Porto.
No que toca à meteorologia, não houve nada de realmente interessante.
Embora na segunda-feira de manhã me tenham dito que "estava a nevar" em Penafiel. Pelo relato do Aristocrata, caiu mesmo qualquer coisa.
Nessa altura estava em Valongo, mas lá a pouca precipitação que caiu, foi sempre em forma líquida. Isto, apesar do vento forte e do muito frio que se fazia sentir.

Santa Justa, Valongo, aos 370m de altitude. (Muito vento e muito frio )








Quanto ao estado do mar, na região, e ao contrário do que se verificou na região sul, até estava calmo.

Leça da Palmeira







E por fim, a Torre dos Clérigos, na Invicta!


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

De momento, caí um aguaceiro fraco/moderado! 

Temperatura Actual: *12,7ºC*

PS: Bonitas fotos, André!


----------



## migmor (17 Fev 2010 às 20:51)

Neste momento chove como se não houvesse amanhã...um diluvio

Temp = 6,7ºC
Pressão = 1001hpa
Precipitação = 7,7mm

Nos ultimos 5 minutos =1,5mm


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2010 às 21:05)

A Temperatura já desceu aos 8,8ºC (que é a nova mínima do dia)

No entanto, a temperatura subiu, para os actuais *10,2ºC* com chuva!


----------



## Stinger (17 Fev 2010 às 21:38)

*André* estiveste mesmo na igreja certo?? nunca soube ao certo a altitude da serra


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

Boas noites, 

dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros em geral fracos e pouco frequentes.

Actual:

temp: 9.2ºc ( mínima *8.5ºc* ) ( máxima *13.1ºc*)

Vento: SSW: 13Km/h

Humidade: 85%

Pressão: 1001.3 hpa

Precipitação desde as 0h : *4.5 mm*


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2010 às 23:19)

Stinger disse:


> *André* estiveste mesmo na igreja certo?? nunca soube ao certo a altitude da serra



Sim, estive mesmo lá no alto, na capela de Santa Justa. 



> Alto de Sta. Justa
> 
> O Alto de Sta. Justa é o ponto culminante da serra de Valongo, a *376 m*etros de altitude. Dali pode-se desfrutar de um cenário panorâmico deslumbrante. No cimo encontra-se um santuário, destituído de valor arquitectónico. Em dias de boa visibilidade vê-se a serra do Arestal e do Montemuro, o Marão, o Gerês, a Cabreira e até o Buçaco e a serra de Arga. Por isso lhe chamam o miradouro dos sete distritos.



Devido à nebulosidade, não consegui observar todas estas serras. Mas é um lugar espectacular. Vê-se as serras, o Porto, o mar...
Devido ao vento forte que se fazia sentir na altura, e ao frio, não estive lá muito tempo.


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2010 às 00:02)

_Extremos do dia 17.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *13,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7,6ºC* _[às 23h59]_

Precipitação Acumulada: *6 mm*

------------

Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo!
Temperatura Actual: *7,5ºC*


----------



## SnowMan (18 Fev 2010 às 01:32)

AnDré disse:


> Andei nos últimos dias nos arredores da cidade do Porto.
> No que toca à meteorologia, não houve nada de realmente interessante.
> Embora na segunda-feira de manhã me tenham dito que "estava a nevar" em Penafiel. Pelo relato do Aristocrata, caiu mesmo qualquer coisa.
> Nessa altura estava em Valongo, mas lá a pouca precipitação que caiu, foi sempre em forma líquida. Isto, apesar do vento forte e do muito frio que se fazia sentir.
> ...




Boas fotos André!
A foto da Serra de Santa Justa terá sido tirada algures no Monte da Virgem em Gaia?
De qualquer forma, a serra que se vê ao fundo sobre a direita deve ser Montemuro, visível de vários locais da cidade do Porto, não necessariamente altos, mas com visibilidade naquela direcção como a zona das Antas e Campanhã.
Aproveito para te felicitar também neste forum pelas magníficas fotos da tua "voltinha" pela centro da Europa, parabéns!


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Fev 2010 às 02:08)

AnDré disse:


> Santa Justa, Valongo, aos 370m de altitude...



Os meus pais, nados e criados em Valongo respeitavam a tradição e na minha 
infância ( há 45 anos ,ou por aí) no início de Julho havia um dia ( festa religiosa móvel como a Páscoa) , todos os anos,a população do concelho ( e gente de fora) subia à Serra devidamente apetrechados com farnel de sobra  e petiscava-se encosta a cima até ao  anoitecer , até ao cimo da serra , até à capela lá no  alto, com os fojos por perto, que sempre exerceram fascínio suplementar sobre mim.
Honestamente , não sei se hoje ainda haverá alguns resquícios dessa tradição
ou se uns últimos, resistem estoicamente aos tempos modernos.
Oh por onde andaste André...Pela minha infância , decerto. 
Mas sabes uma coisa?
A vista da tua bela foto ,só permanece igual na silhueta.
Valongo, há 45 anos , visto de S.Justa , tinha lá em baixo umas casitas.
Pouco mais.

Por aqui , agora, estamos em tempo de intervalo no Inverno.
Os meteoros invernosos .regressarão em breve das cabines.


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2010 às 07:33)

Bom Dia !! 

Durante a noite, caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos que acumularam *1 mm*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual e Mínima: *6,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Fev 2010 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Manhã de algum sol, a dissipar as nuvens. Registo 8,6º e vento fraco.


----------



## mirra (18 Fev 2010 às 09:54)

Bom dia.. Manha bastante fresca, com MUITO nevoeiro a mistura...


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2010 às 12:21)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *12,6ºC*



João Soares disse:


> Temperatura Actual e Mínima: *6,4ºC*



Correcção para a Mínima que foi de *6,3ºC*!


----------



## lmviana (18 Fev 2010 às 17:54)

Boas pessoal!

Ao andar agora na estrada em felgueiras reparei numa parte do marao muito branca, junto as antenas, parece.me que nevou por la... alguem consegue confirmar?

neste momento n disponho de qualquer info meteorologica.... nem a carrinha da empresa tem termómetro....


----------



## Snifa (18 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Boas noites, 

dia caracterizado por alguma nebulosidade e aguaceiro fraco.

Actual:

temp: 7.8 ºc ( mínima *6.3ºc* ) ( máxima *12.3ºc*)

Vento NW : 14Km/h

Humidade: 73%

Pressão 999.7 hpa

Precipitação acumulada *0.3 mm*


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2010 às 23:06)

_Extremos do dia 18.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *13,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *6,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1 mm*

---------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *7,2ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (18 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Interessante que o vento de Norte tem um impacto muito mais "refrescante" em P.Rubras que o vento de Leste.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Fev 2010 às 02:03)

Hoje,
dia sem carne , nem sopa,
dia de cirrostratus  de fundo ,
mas com cumulus bem vincados,
por exemplo, este...







[/URL][/IMG]


...que foi  cá avistado.
Contorno vincado.
Ah   mensageiro de mais  Inverno esperado.
A trégua é fugaz?

Compasso de espera...


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2010 às 09:03)

Bons Dias !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *4,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco! Está um sol muito radioso 
Temperatura Actual: *6,6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2010 às 10:54)

Bom dia. Sol agradável, algumas nuvens no horizonte e 8,6º.


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2010 às 14:52)

Boas Tardes!! 

Às 11h55, caiu um aguaceiro fraco que não durou mais que 2-3 minutos!

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *12,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2010 às 17:30)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro de chuva, sem granizo! 
Mas vislumbrei uma maravilha.. ops, não era uma, mas sim duas 





Temperatura Actual: *10,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2010 às 18:02)

Mais uma...






Temperatura em queda: *9,0ºC*


----------



## rozzo (19 Fev 2010 às 18:03)

Essa foto está 

A Natureza dá-nos cenários fantásticos!


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Fev 2010 às 18:16)

Este aguaceiro foi super fotogénico. 
No mar o contraste das cores foi incrível.






[/URL][/IMG]

De regresso a P.Rubras o avião perdia-se nestes céus fantásticos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

Quantos mm de precipitação?
que interessa ,não é João , com aqueles céus de há pouco...


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2010 às 20:23)

E cai mas um aguaceiro!

Já se adivinha, pois a temperatura depois de ter tocados os 6,5ºC começou a subir para os actuais *7,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2010 às 21:42)

Já chove há uns bons 15 minutos!!

Temperatura Actual: *7,1ºC* - tem estado a subir!!


----------



## Lince (19 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

Boas
Por cá já começo a ficar farto da neve e do frio, depois de uma semana fria em que nevou praticamente todos os dias (quarta/quinta/sexta), com acomulações na madrugada de quinta feira eis que volta a nevar com alguma intensidade esta tarde/noite e com acomulaçao de cerca de 2 cm neste momento.
temperatura -1º (aguaceiros de neve por vezes moderados)
Olhando aos modelos e para me aborrecer ainda mais é esperado um grande nevão para esta semana (talvez na madrugada de quarta feira) e chuva, muita chuva que será sempre bem vinda pois não estivessemos nós no tempo dela...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2010 às 22:31)

Boa noite.

Hoje dei uma "voltinha" por terras de Barroso, após uma almoçarada em Chaves.
Estava fresquinho mas pensei em apanhar mais logo que subi para o planalto de Barroso, em terras de Montalegre. A temperatura no sensor do carro andou sempre superior a 5ºC, mesmo quando avistei um aguaceiro na serra do Larouco - imaginei que por lá poderia cair algo como neve - qual foi o meu espanto quando vindo quase do nada lá estava a cair "graupel" - até quando aparentemente  estava o céu praticamente limpo mesmo por cima de mim...





A serra do Larouco lá se vestiu de branco, em parte da sua encosta, mas a cotas superiores a 1300 mt aproximadamente - onde eu estava a altitude rondava os 900 mts. 
Só após as 17h é que a temperatura estava abaixo dos 3ºC e já a chegar à vila de Montalegre. Onde já avistei (e toquei mesmo neve) foi na zona do Salto da Lebre, junto à serra de barroso, que apesar de mais baixa que Montalegre\Larouco, tinha pequena acumulação nos campos e matas. A temperatura rondava o 1,0ºC.
Já deu para matar o vício de tocar no "elemento branco"

Por aqui:

*Tactual: 4,0ºC
Hr: 87%
Ponto condensação: 2,0ºC
Pressão: 1013
Vento: nulo​*


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2010 às 00:14)

_Extremos do dia 19.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *13,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *4,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *2 mm*

--------------------------

Chove fraco e vento fraco!

Temperatura Actual: *5,9ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

Boa noite
Hoje estive na Serra da Estrela, que bela queda de neve que assisti, já estava cansado de ver na tv, de ler no fórum, teve que ser

Por aqui, alguns aguaceiros, temperatura actual 5.1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Fev 2010 às 00:41)

Boa noite
*
Extremos de 19 Fev.
Tmín: -0,5ºC
Tmáx: 11,0ºC

Actual
Tactual: 3,8ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto condensação: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1013
Vento: calmo a nulo
*​Caiu à bocado mais um aguaceiro fraco que me rendeu a módica quantidade de *1,1 mm* de *precipitação* para fechar o dia. Foi aliás o total acumulado do dia.


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2010 às 00:45)

Ainda há pouco, começou o dia 20.Fevereiro, e já acumulei 2 mm! 

Agora não chove, mas não deve tardar muito.
Temperatura Actual: *6,3ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (20 Fev 2010 às 01:18)

Boa noite,

por aqui mais um aguaceiro neste momento.
Temperatura *3.8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2010 às 11:07)

Bom Dias!! 

Durante a noite caíram uns aguaceiros que fizeram um acumulado de 2 mm, o que perfaz um total até ao momento de *4 mm*! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *4,7ºC*

De momento, céu nublado e vento moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *10,9ºC*


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2010 às 14:15)

Por Melgaço noite de aguaceiros e temperaturas baixas 3ºC/4ºC.

Consegue-se ver uma fina camada de neve nas serras a partir dos 900 metros.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2010 às 20:12)

Boa noite
Por aqui tudo muito calmo, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.
A pressão está em queda, t.actual 10.4ºC


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2010 às 20:53)

Começa a chover por aqui.
T.actual: 11.3ºC
Pressão: 1004.1hPa


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

Aqui também chove!

Temperatura Actual: *9,7ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2010 às 22:00)

Até agora 2.0mm, o vento tem vindo a aumentar 32.4km/h.
A pressão continua em queda 1002.9hPa


----------



## Veterano (20 Fev 2010 às 22:20)

Chuva fraca a moderada no Porto, com 10,3º.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

Por aqui a chuva não tem sido muita, o vento tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente. Penso que será no pós-frontal que o vendo irá disparar.


----------



## Lince (21 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

Boas noites
Nesta madrugada cairam cerca de 5cm de neve, nevando durante a manhâ em regime  de aguaceiros fracos de neve.
Durante a tarde houve boas abertas  com o sol a espreitar entre as nuvens, a temperatura máxima não ultrapassou as 5 graus.
Neste momento deu entrada a depressão vinda de sul deixando para já neve por vezes forte com temperaturas  de 0,3º e com o vento a soprar muito forte.
A tendência é para a temperatura subir, embora na minha opinião achar que estão reunidas as condições para nevar durante a marugada, deixando boas acomulações.


----------



## vinc7e (21 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

Chuva fraca e *9.0ºC* por aqui


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 20.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *12,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *4,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *5 mm*

---------------

Pingas e vento fraco a moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *8,8ºC*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (21 Fev 2010 às 00:12)

Boa noite,

A estação meteo de Manzaneda (Ourense - Galiza) registou esta noite rajada máxima do vento de: 207.6 Km/h. Impressionante mesmo ! A estação de Lardeira (também na mesma provincia) registou 197.4 Km/h.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Fev 2010 às 00:57)

Neste momento chove forte, as rajadas também já chegam à casa dos 50km/h.


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2010 às 01:55)

Chove e vento moderado! 

Estão *9,7ºC* e já acumulados *2 mm*


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Fev 2010 às 03:16)

Lince disse:


> ...
> Nesta madrugada cairam cerca de 5cm de neve, nevando durante a manhâ em regime  de aguaceiros fracos de neve...
> Neste momento deu entrada a depressão vinda de sul deixando para já neve por vezes forte com temperaturas  de 0,3º e com o vento a soprar muito forte.
> A tendência é para a temperatura subir, embora na minha opinião achar que estão reunidas as condições para nevar durante a madrugada, deixando boas acumulações.



Isto é que é qualidade de vida...Este teu mundo à parte, 
para mim , é atraente, fascinante.

Por aqui ,os 1ºs  períodos de chuva, de muitos , que são para os próximos dias,  anunciados.


----------



## torque (21 Fev 2010 às 08:18)

Alguns aguaceiros.
Para já o vento é fraco.

Gondomar
Latitude 41.1500 	Longitude -8.5333


----------



## torque (21 Fev 2010 às 09:32)

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2010 às 11:54)

Bom Dia !! 

A temperatura Mínima registada foi de *8,8ºC*
Acumulados *3 mm*!

De momento, céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *15,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (21 Fev 2010 às 12:20)

Boa tarde. Manhã de aguaceiros fracos, vento moderado de sudoeste e 15,1º.


----------



## torque (21 Fev 2010 às 16:21)

Não choveu de tarde. O vento por vezes é moderado a forte.


----------



## Nashville (21 Fev 2010 às 17:22)

concordo ainda não chveu....
mas espera-se uma semana cheia de novidades e mais alguma coisa....

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2735943&la=18


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Fev 2010 às 21:18)

Boa noite.

Por cá muito calmo o clima, sem nada de especial a relatar...

De madrugada o vento sentiu-se com maior intensidade, na altura em que a pressão desceu aos 993 mb. Alguns aguaceiros dispersos também. A partir de meio da manhã céu muito nublado com algumas abertas a deixarem o sol timidamente espreitar. Temperatura amena.

*Extremos

Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,0ºC
Rajada máxima: 27 km\h (o sensor ainda não está na melhor localização...)
Pressão mín: 993 mb
Pressão máx: 999 mb

Dados actuais

Tactual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 95%
Ponto de condensação: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 997 mb
Vento médio: 6,5 km\h
Precipitação: 6 mm​*
Por cá o freemeteo prevê *"apenas"* 169 mm nos próximos 7 dias...


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2010 às 21:51)

Boas Noites !! 

Morrinha e o vento e fraco a moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *12,8ºC*

PS: A morrinha passou a chuva moderada!


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2010 às 22:22)

Boas noites, 

dia marcado por aguaceiros em geral fracos por vezes moderados mas de curta duração.

Actual:

temp: 12.4ºc ( mínima *8.6ºc* ) ( máxima *15.9ºc*)

Vento SSW: 31 Km/h ( máximo 55 Km/h de SW às 15:35h)

Humidade: 95%

Pressão 995.5 hpa

Precipitação desde as 0h : *3.3 mm*


----------



## lmviana (21 Fev 2010 às 22:23)

Boa noite pessoal!

Por cá a chover, neste momento com alguma intensidade.

a esta hora:

Temp: 11.8º
Pressão: 995hpa
precipitação: 0.43 mm (desde as 0h)


----------



## jpmartins (21 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

Boa noite
Começou a chover com maior intensidade, o vento ainda sopra fraco.


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2010 às 00:18)

_Extremos do dia 21.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *16,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *3 mm*

--------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado
Temperatura Actual: *12,9ºC*


----------



## I_Pereira (22 Fev 2010 às 02:57)

Trovoada em Aveiro, com um relâmpago agora mesmo a fazer disparar os alarmes


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Fev 2010 às 03:23)

Por aqui, vai chovendo.Há mais de uma hora.
De início , chuva fraca , agora moderada.
"Puxada a vento" , pois então.
Depois de um dia surpreendentemente calmo ,
aprazível até, à tarde ,  
eis que eles regressam :
- os períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que nos próximos dias,
vão ser companhia assídua .
Noutros anos ,talvez fosse motivo de regojizo.
Neste?
-Não havia (há)  necessidade...


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2010 às 09:03)

Bons dias, 

Forte trovoada e aguaceiro neste momento....

Até os vidros tremem...


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2010 às 09:10)

Continua a chuva forte puxada a vento, e com trovoada, o acumulado desde as 0 horas de hoje vai em *26.2 mm*

Actual:

temp: 12.1ºc

Vento SSW: 44 Km/h

Humidade: 91%

Pressão: 992.8 hpa


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2010 às 09:25)

Bom Dia!! 

Por volta das 3h40 , chuva torrencial e trovoada forte! 

Estão 10,7ºC, com chuva moderada e alguma trovoada! O Vento esse está em fúria (moderado a forte).
Já acumulei *20 mm*


----------



## vinc7e (22 Fev 2010 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

que temporal vai por aqui 
Chuva vento granizo e trovoada 

temperatura *9.4ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Fev 2010 às 10:16)

A chuva e a trovoada cessaram .
O vento amainou.
Pausa para o pequeno almoço?
Pelo satélite, a pausa parace mais prolongada...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2010 às 11:11)

Bom dia.

Mais uma noite regada a boa água fresca, pura e cristalina, bem acompanhada do inseparável vento uivante. É...mais uma!

Céu encoberto, vento moderado e aguaceiros, são o condimento da manhã.

Dados actuais

*Tactual: 10,8ºC
Hr: 91%
Ponto de condensação: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 996 mb
Vento médio: 9,7 km\h
Precipitação desde as 00h: 34,5 mm​*


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (22 Fev 2010 às 11:50)

Bom dia pessoal, parece que temos o regresso dos "mini-tornados", esta espécie única a habitar o nosso país ...


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/t...empo-tvi24-ultimas-noticias/1141124-4071.html

Um mini tornado surpreendeu esta madrugada a população de Póvoa de Paço, em Aveiro. Os ventos fortes provocaram estragos mas até ao momento não existem registo de feridos ou desalojados.

O mini tornado ocorreu por volta das três da madrugada. Algumas árvores e postes de electricidade não resistiram à força do vento e algumas casas ficaram sem telhado.

Os bombeiros de Aveiro estão neste momento a acorrer aos pedidos de ajuda da população mas ainda não conseguiram chegar a todos os locais afectados.

Existem estradas e ruas cortadas na localidade de Póvoa do Paço.

Bom acompanhamento para o que ai vem, saudações de Coimbra


----------



## torque (22 Fev 2010 às 13:12)

Muito ventoso.
Algumas abertas durante a manhã e trovoadas por volta das 9.


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2010 às 13:52)

Manhã ventosa, mas nada de chuva das 9h em diante!
Céu sempre muito nublado!

Temperatura Actual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## torque (22 Fev 2010 às 15:02)

Está a começar a chover com alguma intensidade.
O vento não parece querer abrandar.
Trovoada a começar.


----------



## PauloJota (22 Fev 2010 às 15:14)

Grande trovão ainda agora!!


----------



## Veterano (22 Fev 2010 às 15:21)

Passou por Rio Tinto uma boa trovoada, acompanhada de chuva forte. Neste momento amainou, já se vê o céu azul.


----------



## Johnny (22 Fev 2010 às 15:24)

Trovoadas fortíssimas (durou 5/10 minutos) em Rio Tinto- Gondomar- Porto...


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Fev 2010 às 16:24)

....e Gaia. Pelo menos ha uma hora atrás estava por Valadares e choveu torrencialmente durante cerca de 10 minutos, tendo caído algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2010 às 17:18)

Confirmadíssimo!
Estava no intervalo das aulas, quando de repente uma forte chuvada acompanhada de trovoada se abateu! 

Acumulei mais *5 mm*!! De momento, já tenho acumulado *25 mm*! 

De momento, não chove, mas o céu está nublado!


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Fev 2010 às 17:24)

...e em Matosinhos.
Grande aguaceiro com uns 6 ou 7 relâmpagos bem perto .
E  uma forte rajada de vento.
Depois disso, uma boa aberta.
Agora , mais aguaceiro a caminho?


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2010 às 18:17)

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *15,5ºC*!





Temperatura Actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## I_Pereira (22 Fev 2010 às 19:13)

Estou +- 3kms (linha recta) a sul do mais recente "mini-tornado" (  ) de Portugal, moro em Esgueira, e a essa hora eu até estava à janela a ver a trovoada. Até meti aqui um post nessa altura. Por aqui houveram algumas rajadas de vento mais forte, relâmpagos foram poucos mas todos bem perto. Estou é bastante limitado de vista por causa dos prédios à volta, era dificil ter noção de alguma coisa além do deslocamento das nuvens de sul para norte...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2010 às 19:32)

I_Pereira disse:


> Estou +- 3kms (linha recta) a sul do mais recente _*"mini-tornado"*_ (  ) de Portugal,...


Pelos visto a nossa comunicação social ainda não aprendeu o que é um mini-tornado...
Este é o verdadeiro mini-tornado:





Como podem ver ele é mini-mesmo, muito mini-mini. Todos os outros são tornados-tornados e não outra coisa... A não ser que não saibam diferenciar

Continua o céu muito nublado e aguaceiros dispersos. Vento moderado variável de SO\S\SE.

Dados actuais

*Tactual: 12,3ºC
    Hr: 93%
    Ponto de condensação: 12,0ºC
    Pressão: 998 mb
    Vento médio: 8,6 km\h
    Precipitação desde as 00h: 42,5 mm​*


----------



## jpmartins (22 Fev 2010 às 20:38)

Só agora nas notícias é que vi que houve dois tornados no distrito de Aveiro


----------



## jpmartins (22 Fev 2010 às 20:53)

Começa a trovejar por aqui


----------



## migmor (22 Fev 2010 às 21:03)

Boa noite

Neste momento não chove e o vento tb está mais calmo.

Temperatura = 12,8ºC
Pressão = 1000 hpa

Precipitação desde 00h = *35mm*


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

A Peneda-Gerês tem estado a recuperar de toda a chuva que "escasseou" este mês por lá.


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2010 às 22:34)

Boas noites, 

dia marcado por instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes!

Destaque para a forte trovoada que ocorreu a partir das 15:00 h com chuva torrencial...

Actual:

temp: 13.1 ºc ( mínima *10.1ºc*) ( máxima *14.5ºc*)

Vento SW 29Km/h ( máximo 68 Km/h de SW às 13:53h)

Humidade:94%

Pressão: 998.7 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: *32.4 mm*


----------



## Stinger (22 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

Bem acordei as 9h aqui em gondomar com cada trovao 

De tarde tambem no dolce vita no dragao caiu lá um relampago e o shoping ficou sem luz , foi desta que vi que o shoping nao tem geradores


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2010 às 23:55)

Boa noite

Mais um ou outro aguaceiro e céu muito nublado, vento por vezes moderado com rajadas.

*Tmín: 7,0ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC*​
*Dados actuais

    Tactual: 11,9ºC
    Hr: 95%
    Ponto de condensação: 11,0ºC
    Pressão: 999 mb
    Vento médio: 8,6 km\h
    Precipitação desde as 00h: 43,2 mm​*
*Estranho: a consola da minha estação WMR200 dá-me céu limpo com estrelas cintilantes. Já hoje de tarde me dava sol num céu sem nuvens.* Não percebo nada...


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

_Extremos do dia 22.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *15,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *25 mm*

----------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 00:33)

isto sim vale a pena
amo este tempo
temos chuva,vento,trovoada e sol
é simplesmente fantastico


----------



## GabKoost (23 Fev 2010 às 01:51)

Vento de rajadas fortes. Silencio. Chuva torrencial com vento e nevoeiro intenso. Silêncio.

Mais rajadas. Mais chuva. Mais acalmia.

Grande dia e grande noite.


----------



## martinus (23 Fev 2010 às 01:58)

Ouve-se continuamente trovoada a média distância: por cima do vale do Cávado, ou um pouco mais para Norte. É daquela com um som cavo e profundo. Isto não está para brincadeiras.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Fev 2010 às 05:37)

O sono disse ao Tempo que queria ir dormir.
O Tempo disse ao sono:
-não vêdes o que eu vejo?







[/URL][/IMG]

-Pois é. E então quando durmo?
-Podeis ir agora. Mas arriscais sonos interrompidos, mal dormidos.
-Chatice. Queria mesmo ir dormir...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Fev 2010 às 06:42)

Se tivesse ido dormir já teria acordado.
Trovoada com aguaceiro forte. Granizo à mistura.
2,6 mm em pouco mais de 3 minutos.
Agora tudo mais calmo mas os relâmpagos são ainda frequentes.


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 08:50)

Bons Dias !! 

Acumulado até ao momento de *4 mm*! Temperatura Mínima registada de 11,6ºC

Céu muito nublado e moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *13,1ºC*

Que venha lá a festa!! 



nimboestrato disse:


> Se tivesse ido dormir já teria acordado.
> Trovoada com aguaceiro forte. Granizo à mistura.
> 2,6 mm em pouco mais de 3 minutos.
> Agora tudo mais calmo mas os relâmpagos são ainda frequentes.



Acordei por volta dessa hora, com o barulho da trovoada ao longe


----------



## Veterano (23 Fev 2010 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Noite de forte vento e aguaceiros, agora um pouco mais calmo, registo uns amenos 12,6º.


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 09:24)

TROVOADAAAAA !!!


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2010 às 09:27)

FORTE TROVOADA  abate-se sobre o Porto neste momento, chuva torrencial!

Parece de noite , que escuridão...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Fev 2010 às 09:39)

Snifa disse:


> FORTE TROVOADA  abate-se sobre o Porto neste momento, chuva torrencial!
> 
> Parece de noite , que escuridão...



Em P.Rubras o mesmo cenário:
Quase de noite , aguaceiro torrencial , trovoada bem em cima.


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2010 às 09:42)

Bem, são descargas fortíssimas...  o vento aumenta neste momento e recomeça a chuva forte...


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2010 às 09:47)

É O DILUVIO ....

TROVOADA forte e vento muito forte...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Fev 2010 às 09:48)

Aqui,  começa agora a a abrandar .
Que 5 minutos incríveis. ( 5,3 mm)...


----------



## Trapalhadas (23 Fev 2010 às 09:55)

Nada a acrescentar! Enquanto escrevo isto chove torrencialmente, algum granizo a mistura por vezes, a trovoada canta sem parar. 

Ponto menos bom: tenho de me fazer a estrada...


----------



## jpmartins (23 Fev 2010 às 09:56)

Bom dia
Por aqui chuva forte e muita trovoada.


----------



## pedrofreak (23 Fev 2010 às 09:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*

muita chuva 

céu carregado de nuvens tipo carvão
muuito feias 

temperatura : 8 graus,conforme o meu pc indica.
chuva todo o dia


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2010 às 10:00)

Continua a chuva e trovoada com boas descargas...ouvem-se algumas sirenes da polícia e bombeiros pela cidade, oxalá não haja estragos...

e neste momento volta a chuva torrencial... 

pelo satélite isto vai ser o " prato do dia" aqui para o Norte...


----------



## Veterano (23 Fev 2010 às 10:03)

Por Rio Tinto a célula já passou, largando uma chuva torrencial e trovoada. Neste momento chove moderado, alguns trovões ao longe...


----------



## PDias (23 Fev 2010 às 10:05)

nimboestrato disse:


> Aqui,  começa agora a a abrandar .
> Que 5 minutos incríveis. ( 5,3 mm)...



Bom dia,

aqui por volta das 08.00H foi algo parecido, em cerca de 3 a 4 minutos cairam 5,4mm, se chovesse assim durante 1 hora o acumulado seria na ordem dos 65 a 70 mm, pensei logo na situação da Madeira.


----------



## GabKoost (23 Fev 2010 às 10:11)

Estão a chegar aqui as perturbações.

Trovões e chuva forte a caminho... Vou ficar sem net a qualquer momento...


----------



## jpmartins (23 Fev 2010 às 10:49)

Por enquanto parou o bombardeamento, mas que dose


----------



## Veterano (23 Fev 2010 às 10:51)

Recomeça a trovejar por Rio Tinto, chuva moderada, vento às rajadas.


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2010 às 10:56)

Brutal carga de granizo e trovoada neste momento!!

tive relatos há momentos de pessoas que  dizem que viram por momentos uma espécie de funil sobre o mar na zona de Leça da Palmeira...não tenho fotos para confirmar...nem posso confirmar a veracidade ou não da informação..do local onde me encontro não vi nada..


Forte trovoada e chuva neste momento


----------



## Falkor (23 Fev 2010 às 11:27)

Valente temporal


----------



## Trapalhadas (23 Fev 2010 às 12:03)

Bem, que valente temporal.... no meu caminho para onde me encontro de momento (zona do Marquês) apanhei esse granizo todo que caiu, as primeiras pedras eram gigantes, parecia que amassavam o carro. Tal como o ano passado aconteceu, ficou tudo com um manto branco, muito perigosa a via rápida sob o Corte Ingles. 

E a trovoada? Caiu um raio num prédio mesmo aqui ao lado, o que tem as antenas de radio.


----------



## Teles (23 Fev 2010 às 12:20)

Um bom relato de saraiva e granizo Falkor


----------



## Falkor (23 Fev 2010 às 13:47)

teles disse:


> Um bom relato de saraiva e granizo Falkor



Ainda tentei fazer um video mas ja nao tinha espaço no cartão do telemovel, era impressionante, as descargas electricas mesmo por cima de mim.


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 17:10)

Boas Tardes !! 

Bem que temporal hoje de manhã!!
Trovoada, chuva torrencial, e queda de granizo brutal 
O Granizo aguentou-se durante 1h!

Não tirei fotos, porque estava a meio de uma aula, quando acabou a aula, estavam os miúdos todos contentes a brincar com o granizo!

----

De momento, começou a trovejar 
Caem algumas pingas, veremos o desenrolar...


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 17:31)

> *Aveiro: queda de árvore condiciona acesso às autoestradas A17 e A1*
> 
> A circulação automóvel na via que assegura o acesso de Aveiro pelo Sul às autoestradas A17 e A1 está condicionada hoje à tarde devido à queda de uma árvore de grande porte, que ocupa as duas faixas.
> 
> ...


http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/4810...ede-condiciona-acesso-s-autoestradas-a17-e-a1


----------



## Falkor (23 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tPf5xnfisM"]YouTube- 23022010009.mp4[/ame]

Por Oliveira do Douro (V.N.Gaia) é assim


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 18:00)

fantastico
neste momento por aqui é tu
chuva torrencial
granizo
trovoada 
e vento muito forte
ate assuta la fora


----------



## DMartins (23 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

Boa tarde.
Por Guimarães o vento é moderado a forte, e chove de vez em quando, não com muita intensidade.


----------



## Miazita (23 Fev 2010 às 18:19)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Tardes !!
> 
> Bem que temporal hoje de manhã!!
> Trovoada, chuva torrencial, e queda de granizo brutal
> ...





aqui em barcelos foi ontem de manha assim mas o granizo foi se logo.
e ha cerca de uma hora ou menos até, trovoada chuva torrencial e granizo mas granizo que parecia areia a cair (pela quantidade nao pelo tamanho)
nao tirei foto porque mal dava pra sair da escola sem ficar com os pes completamente encharcados eprimeiro que saisse eram 10minutos do bloco mais perto da saida..ou seja toca a fugir dali...


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 18:24)

por aqui cairam bolas de golfe
INCRIVEL
NUNCA VI NADA ASSIM
LA FORA TA TUDO BRANCO
HA MUITOS DANOS EM VIATURAS
NUNCA ANTES FOI VISTA UMA COISA DESTAS
A TEMPERATURA NUM MINUTO DESCEU UNS 7 GRAUS NO MINIMO
NAO TENHO PALAVRAS


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

blood4 disse:


> por aqui cairam bolas de golfe
> INCRIVEL
> NUNCA VI NADA ASSIM
> LA FORA TA TUDO BRANCO
> ...



Fotos, queremos fotos


----------



## Trapalhadas (23 Fev 2010 às 18:32)

Hoje por volta das 10.40 da manhã quando caiu a saraivada em Gaia, as primeiras bolas que apanhei eram enormes, queriam amassar o tejadilho do carro, pensei que o vidro não aguentava, barulho ensurdecedor... chegava a assustar! Durou apenas um pouco, tendo passado logo a pedras do tamanho dito "normal"


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 18:34)

João Soares disse:


> Fotos, queremos fotos



eu tirei
e ate filmei
não sei é como meter aqui :S
o meu pai ta todo assustado
entao imaginem eu e o meu irmao :X


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

blood4 disse:


> eu tirei
> e ate filmei
> não sei é como meter aqui :S
> o meu pai ta todo assustado
> entao imaginem eu e o meu irmao :X



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

Tens aí como se coloca fotos no fórum!


----------



## Miazita (23 Fev 2010 às 18:42)

blood4 disse:


> eu tirei
> e ate filmei
> não sei é como meter aqui :S
> o meu pai ta todo assustado
> entao imaginem eu e o meu irmao :X



aqui tambem teve barulho mesmo ensurdecedor na escola :S dentro das salas ainda se estava +/- mas fora das salas mas ainda dentro do bloco ninguem aguentava:S
aqui o granizo era grandito tambem mas nao ao ponto de estragar nada. pelo menos que eu saiba so foi o 112 a um predio pouco apos parar de chover e de cair granizo e de trovejar blablabla.. mas penso que no maximo seja um idoso a sentir se mal...(ok soou mal... o que eu queria dizer era que nao deveria ser anda por causa de granizo)

tinha uma amiga minha que mal se mexia.. a unica coisa que fazia era tremer por todos os lados :S


----------



## lmviana (23 Fev 2010 às 18:53)

Boas pessoal 

Por cá não tem passado de muita chuva e alguma trovoada... deixei a estação sem pilhas ou seja a luz foi a baixo e la se foi os acumulados 

Este inverno ainda nos esta a trazer surpresas e animação de volta ao fórum!
(a excepção da madeira que essa surpresa logicamente dispensava.se)


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 19:21)

Já deu dois trovões !! 
O vento sopra moderado/forte!

Temperatura Actual: *13,6ºC*

PS: Outro!!


----------



## pdf (23 Fev 2010 às 19:26)

Muita trovoada agora. Aproveito para olhar para o mar e vê-la a cair na água  agora é aproveitar enquanto tenho net, mas parece-me estar muito longe...

EDIT: Mais um... e este foi bastante visível! Começou a chover.


----------



## Falkor (23 Fev 2010 às 19:38)

Voltaram as descargas electricas e muito seguidas umas das outras


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

Por aqui, mais um violentíssimo aguaceiro .Incrível , Nos últimos 
10 minutos 16,4 mm. É verdade. Vejam depois na EMA das 19 às 20. 
E claro que está polvilhado de raios, trovões e granizo.
Temporal também de vento.
E continua...
Incrível...


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 19:40)

alguem que me de o link de como meter um video sff
tenho o filmado do granizo


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2010 às 19:41)

blood4 disse:


> alguem que me de o link de como meter um video sff
> tenho o filmado do granizo



Terá que criar uma conta no Youtube ou outro alojador de vídeos e carregar o filme...

Depois, colo o URL aqui e só assim é que dá!


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 19:43)

Pedro disse:


> Terá que criar uma conta no Youtube ou outro alojador de vídeos e carregar o filme...
> 
> Depois, colo o URL aqui e só assim é que dá!



ahh sim tens razao nao tinha pensado
muito obrigado


----------



## torque (23 Fev 2010 às 19:47)

Céu cheio de faíscas e muito vento. Ouve uns trovões ao longe.


----------



## DMartins (23 Fev 2010 às 19:50)

Valente temporal nos últimos 30 minutos.
Vento muito forte, chuva forte e por vezes grandes bolas de granizo.
Para acompanhar, uma trovoada jeitosa...
A temperatura ora está nos 12º, ora cai granizo e desce para os 9º...


----------



## pdf (23 Fev 2010 às 19:53)

Depois digam-me quantos mm de precipitação registaram porque desde as 19 e picos que isto não pára. E com granizo ocasional a acompanhar...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Fev 2010 às 19:54)

O Aguaceiro pacece que findou. 21,3 mm na EMA de P.Rubras  em pouco mais de meia hora.
Impressionante. 
Os relâmpagos e os trovões persistem.
Há muito que não presenciava um aguaceiro tão violento.


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 19:55)

Desde o meu post, não pára de trovejar! 
De vez em quando caí umas pingas, mas nada de mais!
Já o vento, esse está moderado com fortes rajadas!


----------



## pdf (23 Fev 2010 às 19:56)

Bem, foi um festival de granizo agora... temi pelas minhas janelas!


----------



## Lousano (23 Fev 2010 às 19:57)




----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 19:57)

Como este é um fórum de Meteorologia, vamos dar o exemplo e chamar aos hidrometeoros que tenham mais de 5mm o termo que é correcto, Saraiva. Eu próprio também tenho feito esse esforço de habituação


----------



## torque (23 Fev 2010 às 20:01)

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 20:03)

torque disse:


> O vento está a aumentar de intensidade.



É Verdade!! 
E com cada rajada...

Temperatura Actual: *13,3ºC*


----------



## Falkor (23 Fev 2010 às 20:06)

Lousano disse:


>









Mesmo com a webcam a tirar fotos a cada segundo a melhor foto ate agora é esta


----------



## Miazita (23 Fev 2010 às 20:26)

trovoada aqui...


----------



## rogers (23 Fev 2010 às 20:27)

Granizo do tamanho de uvas! Muito granizo durante 2min. Ficou tudo branco. Temperatura desceu para os 7 graus. Muitas descargas eléctricas.

Isso tudo aconteceu à uns minutos atrás!

Uma maravilha quando não é mortal!


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 20:38)

rogers disse:


> Granizo do tamanho de uvas! Muito granizo durante 2min. Ficou tudo branco. Temperatura desceu para os 7 graus. Muitas descargas eléctricas.
> 
> Isso tudo aconteceu à uns minutos atrás!
> 
> Uma maravilha quando não é mortal!



igualzinho aqui
nao foi mortal mas foi muito perigoso mesmo
as telhas pareciam partir todas
daqui a uma hora meto o video pessoal


----------



## Skizzo (23 Fev 2010 às 20:39)

Realmente o céu despejou a água toda no Porto nesta ultima hora. 21mm em Pedras Rubras contra 0 em Viana e Aveiro.


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 20:46)

Tirando que o _grosso_ foi no Douro!
Deixa cá o meu testemunho da parte de Gaia!









De momento, céu nublado e vento moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *13,4ºC*


----------



## Stinger (23 Fev 2010 às 20:48)

Boas... este dia está a ser espetacular , fui acordado diversas vezes por cada trovao durante a noite que ate metia medo juntamente com muita chuva calhaus de gelo e muito vento , agora a volta das 19h ao sair do trabalho vi uma grande celula cheia mas cheia mesmo de actividade eléctrica , creio eu um relampago ao segundo , espetacular mesmo , mas passou ao lado de gondomar mas mesmo assim ouvia se os estouros


----------



## lmviana (23 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

Aqui o granizo nao passa... por volta das 19h30 caiu uma valente tempestade de chuva e trovoada relâmpagos que ja a muito que nao via... Neste momento tudo mais calmo...

A este hora:

Temp:10.9
Pressão: 1002hpa
Precipitação: 23.7 mm (desde as 9h)


----------



## manchester (23 Fev 2010 às 20:58)

Bem amigos, vou deixar aqui o meu testemunho...de alguém que circulava por volta das 19horas pela VRI para apanhar a A41 e dirigir-me calmamente até minha casa em Ermesinde. Perto da saída para a A41 fui totalmente surpreendido por 1 autêntico espectáculo pirotécnico que se fazia acompanhar de enormes bolas de gelo que teimavam em bater no vidro do carro ao ritmo de 1 qualquer metrelhadora. Também as estradas se tornaram em minutos em autênticas correntes de água, que obrigaram a maioria de quem circulava na estrada a não circular a mais de 30 km/h...vento então, era cada rajada!!!
Da VRI até minha casa sempre a acompanhar-me...vim de Matosinhos onde o termómetro do carro registava cerca de 12ºC e rapidamente baixou para 8/9ºC à medida que me ia dirigindo direitinho ao inferno!!!!

Não tirei fotos....impossível mm...mas tão cedo não vou esquecer esta fortíssima descarga.


----------



## Stinger (23 Fev 2010 às 21:02)

manchester disse:


> Bem amigos, vou deixar aqui o meu testemunho...de alguém que circulava por volta das 19horas pela VRI para apanhar a A41 e dirigir-me calmamente até minha casa em Ermesinde. Perto da saída para a A41 fui totalmente surpreendido por 1 autêntico espectáculo pirotécnico que se fazia acompanhar de enormes bolas de gelo que teimavam em bater no vidro do carro ao ritmo de 1 qualquer metrelhadora. Também as estradas se tornaram em minutos em autênticas correntes de água, que obrigaram a maioria de quem circulava na estrada a não circular a mais de 30 km/h...vento então, era cada rajada!!!
> Da VRI até minha casa sempre a acompanhar-me...vim de Matosinhos onde o termómetro do carro registava cerca de 12ºC e rapidamente baixou para 8/9ºC à medida que me ia dirigindo direitinho ao inferno!!!!
> 
> Não tirei fotos....impossível mm...mas tão cedo não vou esquecer esta fortíssima descarga.



Exacto a tempestade que vi com relampagos ao segundo estava para esse lado 

Apanhaste a celula mesmo em cheio


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 21:03)

Começou agora a chover!



Skizzo disse:


> Realmente o céu despejou a água toda no Porto nesta ultima hora. 21mm em Pedras Rubras contra 0 em Viana e Aveiro.



Às 20h:


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 21:08)

João Soares disse:


> Começou agora a chover!



Chuva forte!
E trovoada!


----------



## Stinger (23 Fev 2010 às 21:10)

João Soares disse:


> Chuva forte!
> E trovoada!



Pelo que me parece e de acordo com o SAT deve ser a ultima celula


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 21:11)

Stinger disse:


> Pelo que me parece e de acordo com o SAT deve ser a ultima celula



Sim, é verdade!
E continua!


----------



## lmviana (23 Fev 2010 às 21:19)

Ja se esta a aproximar... ja vejo alguns clarões....


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 21:26)

Continua a chover! Às vezes mais fraco, doutras vezes mais forte! 
A Chuva até faz fumo!
Os trovões ainda continuam...

Temperatura Actual: *11,9ºC*


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 21:29)

aqui esta pessoal 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rPlcoxlFLs"]YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lmviana (23 Fev 2010 às 21:29)

Aqui ja se faz sentir... muita chuva e o vento aumentou, ja vejo relâmpagos com mais frequencia mas ainda nao os ouço talves o vento não ajude


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 21:30)

blood4 disse:


> aqui esta pessoal
> YouTube



Não dá para ver!
Diz que o Video é Privado!


----------



## Skizzo (23 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

João Soares disse:


> Começou agora a chover!
> 
> 
> 
> Às 20h:



E a Serra do Pilar com 0mm à mesma hora


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 21:33)

Skizzo disse:


> E a Serra do Pilar com 0mm à mesma hora



Aqui não chove nessa altura!
Foi muito localizado!


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

ja da pra ver desculpa xD
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rPlcoxlFLs"]YouTube- Granizo[/ame]


----------



## GabKoost (23 Fev 2010 às 22:05)

Resumo do dia pauta-se por uma grande instabilidade atmosférica.

Nuvens baixas e rápidas que corriam ao mesmo ritmo com que mudava o ambiente cá fora.

Ora tudo mais ou menos calmo ora vendavais enormes. Ora um aliviamento da nebulosidade ora intenso nevoeiro acompanhado por chuva, granizo ou trovões.

Maior parte do tempo era misturar todos estes ingredientes e observar pela janela o espetaculo.

Foi no entanto um dia mais ou menos idêntico na maior parte do país. Estava a ver o Benfica e as condições eram exactamente as mesmas apesar das centenas de quilómetros de distancia.

Amanhã parece que vamos ter mais do mesmo.

O ESTOFEX até prevê potenciais tornados o que não é de estranhar para quem viu o telejornal pois em NISA parece que uma propriedade foi hoje devastada por um!

"... Portugal ...

Yet another high wind shear - weak instability situation is expected over this country. After Thursday 00 UTC, with the approach of the surface low from the west, a warm and moist airmass, with enhanced Theta-E values is expected to advect over the region. Marginal CAPE values are simulated along with more or less neutral forcing, so conditions do not seem very favorable for deep moist convection or for its persistence inland. Due to the very strong wind shear, a chance of severe gusts or a tornado would exist, provided some storms manage to thrive inland. For this reason, the question mark remains with this area and at the moment, no Level is introduced. Update, however, might become necessary later on."


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 22:07)

blood4 disse:


> ja da pra ver desculpa xD
> YouTube- Granizo



Grande saraivada!  

Pena os estragos que causam, porque pelas imagens até fica bonito o branquinho .

E os 21m no Porto em cerca de 30m!!!  Foi o dilúvio! 

Grandes registos aqui na malta do Litoral Norte! Parabéns!


----------



## Brigantia (23 Fev 2010 às 22:11)

blood4 disse:


> ja da pra ver desculpa xD


Muito bom registo
Qual era o tamanho das "pedras"?


----------



## jpmartins (23 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

Boa noite
As duas últimas horas têm sido marcadas por muita trovoada a norte de mim e por vento com rajadas por vezes fortes.
Raj.max. 68.7km/h


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 22:51)

Brigantia disse:


> Muito bom registo
> Qual era o tamanho das "pedras"?



quandos as vi cair
eram assustadoras mesmo
tamanho de bolas de ping pong
assustador mesmo


----------



## Raposinha (23 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Cerca das 21:30, com o Porto a ser bombardeado:





Abraços


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 23:14)

Raposinha disse:


> Cerca das 21:30, com o Porto a ser bombardeado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xiça bom registo
caiu mesmo á tua frente
que medo que eu tinha hehe


----------



## I_Pereira (23 Fev 2010 às 23:29)

Também deu para ouvir aqui alguma coisa, mas mais uma vez passa tudo ao lado  Ainda tirei umas fotos mas não ficou nada de jeito, a pontaria também anda fraca que não tem dado para sair de casa durante as trovoadas, senão ainda se arranjava um sitio decente... pelo menos pelo forum alguém vai apanhando alguma coisa de qualquer maneira a semana ainda não acabou ;D


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 23:47)

_Extremos do dia 23.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9,7ºC* [Durante a queda de granizo das 10h50]

Precipitação Acumulada: *20 mm*

-------------

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *10,8ºC*

---

Já vem mais  a caminho!! 





PS: Boa foto, Raposinha!!
Conheço bem essa zona onde vives (também que não conhecerá)


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2010 às 23:49)

Boas noites!

dia de aguaceiros , trovoadas frequentes e algum granizo!Por volta das 21:00 h ocorreu uma forte trovoada com algumas  pedras de granizo do tamanho de ervilhas, pelas 19:30 h outra trovoada tinha mandado a  luz abaixo por momentos em vários quarteirões da cidade...

de momento a situação está bem mais calma!

Actual:

Temp: 11.1 ºc ( mínima *9.7ºc* ) ( máxima *13.8 ºc*)

Vento: WSW: 21 Km/h ( máximo de 70 Km/h de SW às 19:55h )

Humidade:91 %

Pressão 1006.4 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h : *23.8 mm*


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

João Soares disse:


> _Extremos do dia 23.Fevereiro.2010:_
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: *14,4ºC*
> Temperatura Mínima: *9,7ºC* [Durante a queda de granizo das 10h50]
> ...


vem mais a caminho mas ainda demora certo?
tem ali aquele espaço de ceu limpo 
quando durará?xD


----------



## Trapalhadas (24 Fev 2010 às 00:40)

Bem mas que dia! Granizo como é raro ver, aguaceiros fortissimos e um festival de pirotecnia digo de ser registado..... foi simplesmente fabuloso embora tenha causado alguns constrangimentos pontuais. Eu que andei um pouco na estrada acabei por passar por eles 

Mas.... epa, que dia aqui pelo grande Porto


----------



## Veterano (24 Fev 2010 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Continuação de períodos de chuva, céu encoberto e 10,6.


----------



## GabKoost (24 Fev 2010 às 12:00)

Desde que acordei às 7h30 até agora não parou de chover nem por um segundo.

E estamos a falar de chuva a sério.

Vai continuar por mais umas horas de certeza e a precipitação de hoje há de ser interessante...


----------



## caça_tempestade (24 Fev 2010 às 15:43)

meus amigos boas tardes...

aqui o tempo esta meio esquesito

temp. max-15ºc
         min-13ºc

pressão atmosférica-1009-hpa

humidade-94

vento- 41,84kmh

peço desculpa nao ter aparecido por aqui u determinado tempo mas o meu computador sofreu um pequeno acidente..

Em breve irem arrancar com um projecto eu e mais 2 amigos em que iremos juntar dinheiro para uma estação meteorológica profissional...
 e dedicarmos-nos um pouco à meteorologia.


----------



## João Soares (24 Fev 2010 às 16:42)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de 10,9ºC
Alguns aguaceiros pela manhã!
O vento é sempre moderado à forte!!

Chuva fraca e vento forte... e com cada rajada!
Temperatura Actual: *14,5ºC*

Edit [16h47]: Chuva moderada às vezes forte!


----------



## Veterano (24 Fev 2010 às 16:53)

Continua o vento às rajadas, chuva moderada intermitente e 14,6º


----------



## Stinger (24 Fev 2010 às 18:12)

E neste momento chuva intensa juntamente com rajadas de vento fortes


----------



## João Soares (24 Fev 2010 às 18:14)

Stinger disse:


> E neste momento chuva intensa juntamente com rajadas de vento fortes



Em Canidelo, o cenário é o mesmo!


----------



## jpmartins (24 Fev 2010 às 18:18)

Boa tarde

Por aqui dia com pouca precipitação, mas o vento tem soprado forte, com a raj. max. a chegar aos 80.7km/h.

Ontem o meu colega de trabalho teve que ir à Povoa do Varzim da parte da tarde, ficou com a carrinha cheia amolgadelas da saraiva.


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Fev 2010 às 18:18)

A chuva já nos dava um descanso


----------



## Miazita (24 Fev 2010 às 19:08)

aqui choveu por volta das 3h de uma maneira impressionante .. com um vento que so visto.. fiquei completamente encharcada...trovoada foi pouco depois com trovoes a cada seegundo praticamente.. granizo nao vi.. mas so o vento que teve quase que voava


----------



## martinus (24 Fev 2010 às 19:51)

O Observatório de Gualtar já mediu mais de 36mm de chuva hoje e mais de 810 mensal. A partir de que nível é que passa tecnicamente a ser considerado dilúvio?


----------



## João Soares (24 Fev 2010 às 21:39)

Vento moderado com fortes rajadas!
Caem algumas pingas e *14,0ºC*!


----------



## jpmartins (24 Fev 2010 às 22:16)

Boa noite
Por aqui vai chuviscando, o vento sopra forte.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

Boas noites,

dia marcado por chuva em geral fraca/ moderada, com curtos periodos de chuva forte, e por rajadas fortes de vento frequentemente superiores a 60 Km/h

Actual:

temp: 13.7ºc ( mínima *10.7ºc*) ( máxima *14.4 ºc*)

Vento: SSW 46Km/h ( rajada máxima de 79 Km/h de SSW às 13:07 h)

Humidade: 95 %

Pressão: 1006.2 hpa

Precipitação desde as 0 horas: *15.2 mm*


----------



## Trapalhadas (24 Fev 2010 às 23:29)

O vento faz-se sentir e bem lá fora....


----------



## João Soares (25 Fev 2010 às 00:08)

_Extremos do dia 24.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *15,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *9 mm*

----------------



Trapalhadas disse:


> O vento faz-se sentir e bem lá fora....



E com cada rajada! 
Temperatura Actual: *14,8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 00:35)

martinus disse:


> O Observatório de Gualtar já mediu mais de 36mm de chuva hoje e mais de 810 mensal. A partir de que nível é que passa tecnicamente a ser considerado dilúvio?



810mm mensal? Deve haver aí um erro.

No entanto, nas ultimas 48h choveu imenso na zona da Peneda Gerês. Para cima de 100mm.


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Fev 2010 às 00:37)

AnDré disse:


> 810mm mensal? Deve haver aí um erro.
> 
> No entanto, nas ultimas 48h choveu imenso na zona da Peneda Gerês. Para cima de 100mm.



Há um erro sem duvida! 

O vento sopra forte por aqui!


----------



## blood4 (25 Fev 2010 às 00:39)

mas que ventania la fora
muitas rajadas
e quase sempre forte


----------



## dj_teko (25 Fev 2010 às 00:56)

boas noites por aqui vento muito forte e chuva neste momento.


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Fev 2010 às 01:10)

Vento forte com  rajadas já perto dos 90 km/h.
O Metar de P.Rubras das 00.30 h indica rajada de 45 nós.
O da 01 h ,  42 nós.
E volta a chuva.moderada.
E numa noite destas , bem invernosa,quase tempestuosa,
que estranho é ,ter esta sensação de que isto  é cousa pouca,
insignificâncias , em função do que estará para vir no sábado...
Mas que fartura de Inverno...


----------



## Skizzo (25 Fev 2010 às 01:29)

Vento forte provoca "danos avultados" em Gondomar
Ontem
Ventos fortes provocaram hoje, quarta-feira, danos "avultados" em diversas habitações e a queda de semáforos na zona da Giesta, em Valbom.

Fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários adiantou à Agência Lusa que o alerta foi dado às 13:14h, quando o vento provocou a queda de um semáforo, mas seguiram-se outros pedidos relativos à queda de chapas de um edifício, na rua da Giesta. 

"O vento desprendeu as telhas de chapa da fachada lateral de um edifício com 15 metros de altura", disse, acrescentando que essas chapas "provocaram danos avultados em quatro ou cinco casas contíguas". 

Os bombeiros estão com dificuldades de acesso à fachada do prédio para retirar as restantes chapas que se encontram desprendidas. 

No local estão três homens da corporação de Valbom, apoiados por uma viatura "Está também o comandante operacional municipal", acrescentou o bombeiro de Valbom.


------------


Aulas suspensas, casas danificadas e rua cortada
Mau tempo causou estragos em diversos concelhos
00h30m
JOANA VIEIRA*, * COM CSL, DM E IS
Três casas danificadas em Valbom (Gondomar), aulas suspensas na C+S de Valongo, uma rua da Baixa do Porto cortada, estragos um prédio em Matosinhos e constrangimentos no metro - o mau tempo de ontem, quarta-feira, espalhou a confusão no Grande Porto.

A situação mais grave aconteceu em Valbom: mais de uma dezena de chapas soltaram-se da parede de um prédio e atingiram três habitações vizinhas. Telhas e vidros ficaram partidos. O telhado de uma das casas ficou em risco de ruir, pondo em causa a segurança dos moradores.

Almerinda Pereira, residente na Rua da Giesta, em Valbom, deitava as mãos à cabeça e nem queria acreditar no que se tinha passado ao início da tarde: o vento forte fez com que as chapas de um prédio vizinho se soltassem e atingissem a sua habitação.

"Parecia um avião. Felizmente, nem eu nem o meu marido ficámos feridos", recordou a moradora. A casa ficou em mau estado. Segundo o presidente da Junta de Valbom, José Gonçalves, admitia-se a hipótese de retirar o casal da habitação em risco.

"A Junta vai tentar resolver o problema no telhado. Se não der, o casal vai passar a noite em casa de familiares", disse o autarca.

As chapas atingiram mais duas casas, mas a situação não era tão "grave", referiu Armando Teixeira, dos Voluntários de Valbom. O perigo de nova queda de chapas e a localização de uma escola primária perto do local do incidente obrigou os bombeiros a fechar a Rua das Giestas e a ficar de precaução para "evitar riscos".

O mau tempo não deu descanso aos bombeiros. Até às 17 horas de ontem, os Sapadores do Porto tinham recebido 18 pedidos de ajuda para remoção de caleiras, chapas soltas e vidros, assim como para limpeza de pavimentos. A Rua de Alferes Malheiro, na Baixa, teve mesmo de ser cortada durante cerca de uma hora, precisamente para que os bombeiros retirassem uma caleira em risco.

Para precaver eventuais acidentes, devido à queda de telhas, na C+S de Valongo as aulas foram suspensas durante a tarde. 

Já em Matosinhos, na Rua de França Júnior, os Bombeiros Voluntários de Leixões viram-se obrigados a remover, durante a manhã, parte do parte do revestimento de um prédio de cinco andares, devido ao perigo de derrocada. O alerta foi dado por uma pessoa que quase foi atingida por um azulejo. 

Uma chapa que, pelas 11 horas, caiu sobre os carris, na estação da Fonte do Cuco, também em Matosinhos, causou atrasos na circulação do metro.


-----------------------


Mau tempo pode levar a risco de cheias no Douro
Porto e Gaia
Ontem
A continuação da chuva intensa poderá levar a Protecção Civil a emitir um alerta amarelo para risco de cheias no Douro, revelou ontem, em comunicado o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro do Porto. 

Ontem, o mau tempo do início da noite, provocou cortes de energia em vias públicas e no metro. 

O CDOS baseia-se em informações do Instituto de Meteorologia - que prevê ocorrência de precipitação forte para esta semana, com especial incidência no Minho e Douro Litoral amanhã e depois -, e do Instituto da Água, que prevê aumento gradual do volume de água no leito do rio Douro.

"É previsível que os níveis hidrométricos na bacia do Douro venham gradualmente a subir até ao final da semana, sendo que no final deste período os valores a serem debitados da Barragem de Crestuma possam atingir os 3000 a 3500 metros cúbicos/segundo, os quais são indicadores de um potencial Alerta Amarelo, de acordo com Plano Especial de Intervenção Cheias do Rio Douro do CPPC-Douro", diz o CDOS.

O débito da Barragem de Crestuma-Lever é o principal indicador do risco de cheias no rio Douro e a marca dos 3500 metros cúbicos por segundo assinala a passagem para o nível de alerta. Também há risco acrescido na bacia do rio Tejo, pelo débito da barragem espanhola de Alcântara.

Apesar da chuva intensa que caiu ao início da noite de ontem, os maiores problemas verificados no Grande Porto foram provocados pela trovoada, que provocou cortes no fornecimento de energia da EDP ao metro. Por isso, na zona da Fonte do Cuco, houve "uma ou outra interrupção de cinco minutos" na circulação. Além disso, algumas estradas ficaram sem iluminação pública, como na Rua de S. Gens, na Senhora da Hora (Matosinhos) e verificaram-se apagões em semáforos, como os existentes no cruzamento da Serra do Pilar, em Gaia.


----------



## Raposinha (25 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

Boas,

Por aqui muita chuva, e rajadas de vento muito forte. Também podia ser o resumo do dia, mas é tão só a situação actual.


----------



## caça_tempestade (25 Fev 2010 às 02:53)

boas noites...

esta noite tem sido um pouco digamos "ventosa" ,
as rajadas tem estado muito fortes mas parece que por 
agora acalmou ..

agora so se ve uns pequenos aguaceiros nada de especial ...

entretanto estive a ver umas noiticias que diziam 
que iria vir uns dias mais rigorosos , mais chuva , vento , e trovoadas.
no satelite vejo uma grande nuvem a deslocar-se para cá tal como mostra a imagem 

aqui sigo com:

temperatura. 14ºc

pressão atmosferica: 1001hpa

humidade: 100%

vento:53,11kmh norte


ja agora lanço uma pergunta relativa a temperatura de agora: esta temp. "14ºc" é normal numa noite assim? 
abraços..


----------



## caça_tempestade (25 Fev 2010 às 03:00)

infelizmente pelos vistos a minha imagem nao ficou aqui nao sei como se faz ao certo...


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2010 às 06:11)

Bom dia. Noite de grande temporal de chuva e vento. Em relação à trovoada de anteontem, deixo aqui uma foto, desculpem a pouca nitidez.


----------



## João Soares (25 Fev 2010 às 07:48)

Bom Dia !! 

Noite ventosa, como já aqui foi referida!
Noite também de muita chuva, acumulei *15 mm*! 

De momento, céu nublado e vento moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2010 às 12:46)

*S. João da Madeira/Pedra Branca:*

Mini-tornado varre telhados, árvores e chaminés

“O tempo começou a ficar escuro e depois surgiu aquilo”


----------



## Trapalhadas (25 Fev 2010 às 13:44)

E depois de uma bela manha de sol, volta a chuva e a escuridão


----------



## João Soares (25 Fev 2010 às 13:55)

Trapalhadas disse:


> E depois de uma bela manha de sol, volta a chuva e a escuridão



É verdade!
Céu limpo e sol quente! A Primavera está perta! 

Caiu um aguaceiro moderado que deixou mais 1 mm! O que perfaz um total de *16mm*, hoje!

Hoje, registei a mínima mais alta do ano (2010) com 13,5ºC
Actualmente, registo *15,1ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2010 às 16:48)

iMapWeather: Aguaceiros e trovoadas a estenderem-se agora desde Barcelos até Amarante.


----------



## DMartins (25 Fev 2010 às 18:20)

Boas.
Estávamos à pouco com *14º*, mas depois desta ultima "granizada" seguimos com *10.3º*


----------



## filipept (25 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

Forte granizada à cerca de uma hora atrás. Apenas um ralampago fez com que ficasse sem luz até agora.

Neste momento está tudo calmo, céu com muitas nuvens e o vnto também já está muito mais fraco.


----------



## DMartins (25 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

De salientar que o vento pouco acalmou.
A chuva, essa volta a cair em força.


----------



## pdf (25 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

filipept disse:


> Forte granizada à cerca de uma hora atrás. Apenas um ralampago fez com que ficasse sem luz até agora.
> 
> Neste momento está tudo calmo, céu com muitas nuvens e o vnto também já está muito mais fraco.



Peço perdão pelo offtopic, mas escreve-se "há cerca". Para o utilizador anterior a este, "há pouco".


----------



## DMartins (25 Fev 2010 às 20:03)

E chove chove chove... Quem tem pluviómetro por estas bandas deve ter registos impressionantes.
Dias e dias nisto...


----------



## pdf (25 Fev 2010 às 20:24)

Aqui em Matosinhos começou a chover em força agora. Mais algum granizo.


----------



## João Soares (25 Fev 2010 às 21:54)

João Soares disse:


> Hoje, registei a mínima mais alta do ano (2010) com 13,5ºC



Afinal, não registei nada a mínima mais alta do ano!
A Temperatura foi caindo até aos actuais *10,8ºC*
De vez em quando, caí um aguaceiro fraco!

A temperatura Máxima registada foi de 15,6ºC!


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 22:18)

Boas noites, 

dia marcado pela chuva e aguaceiros por vezes fortes,algum granizo, assim como  vento com rajadas muito fortes em especial de madrugada.

De momento situação bem mais calma..

Actual:

temp:10.7ºc ( mínima *10.1 ºc *) ( máxima *15.3ºc*)

Vento: 13 Km/h de WSW( máximo 80.2 Km/h de SW às 01:40h)

Humidade:84%

Pressão 1008.3 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h até ao momento: *21.8 mm*


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2010 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 25.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *15,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *17 mm*

------

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2010 às 00:46)

Muita chuva por Melgaço, registei 34mm. Vento também bastante forte com rajadas superiores aos 40 km/h.

Agora à noite um pouco de acalmia e uma queda de temperatura para os 8ºC


----------



## lmviana (26 Fev 2010 às 00:47)

Mais um dia de muita chuva, 40.0 mm nesta quinta-feira passada...

Edit:

A esta hora:

Temp: 7.7º
Pressão: 1008hpa
Precipitação: 0.5


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2010 às 01:23)

*"Se o tempo piorar não sabemos o que poderá acontecer"*

Muros e árvores caídos, estradas condicionadas, caves alagadas e coberturas arrancadas pela força dos ventos. É este o cenário deixado pelo mau tempo um pouco por todo o distrito de Viana do Castelo, com relevo para os concelhos do Alto Lima: Arcos de Valdevez e Ponte da Barca, onde muitos são os residentes que afiançam ser este o Inverno mais chuvoso "de que há memória".
Residentes no altaneiro lugar de S. Mamede, em Lavradas, no último daqueles concelhos, Manuel Ferreira e Custódia Pereira viram, ontem de madrugada, desaparecer parte do telhado da moradia, levada pelos ventos. "Nunca sentimos um vento tão forte nem temos memória de tempo tão ruim", vaticina Manuel, confidenciando a esposa que a sala "ficou logo cheia de água". Quanto aos estragos, asseguram que "apesar de tudo, não são muitos. Já o nosso receio de que tal volte a suceder é bastante". Ao lado, um vizinho viu, também, desaparecer a cobertura de abrigo de animais.
Situada na estrada que liga a vila à fronteira de Lindoso, a freguesia de Touvedo S. Lourenço assistiu, em finais do mês passado, à derrocada de parte do caminho que liga o lugar de S. Romão à estrada nacional, o que impede, desde então, a circulação automóvel no local. "É situação que nos traz chateados e preocupados. Se o tempo piorar não sabemos o que poderá, ainda, vir a acontecer", insurge-se Almerinda Meireles, com moradia à face do caminho. Apreensiva, Maria do Céu Dias acrescenta: "Moro cá vai para perto de 20 anos e nunca tinha assistido a tal coisa. No dia em que o caminho ruiu, fiquei com medo. E não terei sido a única".
Segundo o presidente da Câmara barquense, Vassalo Abreu, os prejuízos causados pelo mau tempo no património público - principalmente, em muros e vias de comunicação - está contabilizado pela autarquia em mais de um milhão de euros. Vila Nova de Muía, Sampriz e a própria sede de concelho contam-se entre as localidades mais atingidas.
No vizinho concelho arcuense, o rio Vez voltou, anteontem, a galgar as margens e a cortar a estrada, em Aboim das Choças. "Foi a terceira vez este Inverno", assinala Eduardo Matos, que mora junto ao rio, acentuando que uma moradia vizinha (habitada apenas durante as férias) "ficou completamente isolada pelas águas". 

JN


----------



## Skizzo (26 Fev 2010 às 02:05)

Douro/Mau tempo: Cheias esperadas durante a noite
25 de Fevereiro de 2010, 20:25

Lisboa, 25 fev (Lusa) - Cheias são esperadas esta noite ao longo de todo o curso do rio Douro, com o troço Crestuma-Foz mais crítico entre as 00:00 e as 02:00 de sexta feira, informou hoje a autoridade marítima.

Em comunicado, o Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias do Rio Douro refere que "é expetável a ocorrência de episódios de cheia em todo o curso do rio Douro, sendo no troço Crestuma-Foz o período mais crítico o da confluência da maré", entre as 00:00 e as 02:00.

A nota adianta que o Cais do Peso da Régua encontra-se inundado, mantendo-se assim previsivelmente até às 00:30, estando também alagado o Cais de Lamego.


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2010 às 09:04)

Bons Dias !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *7,2ºC*!
Acumulei durante a noite *5 mm*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *10,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2010 às 09:18)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, com algumas abertas, vento fraco e 10,3º.


----------



## Rita Cunha (26 Fev 2010 às 17:07)

De acordo com o site do IM, todo o norte do país está em alerta vermelho para os próximo dias, ao que tudo indica devido a chuvas e ventos muito fortes.
No que se refere ao Minho, a pior previsão parece-me ser a de amanhã:

 Previsão para Sábado, 27 de Fevereiro de 2010

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, por vezes com abertas para o final
da tarde.
Períodos de chuva por vezes forte, passando gradualmente a regime
de aguaceiros a partir da tarde.
Vento forte (35 a 55 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
temporariamente muito forte a excepcionalmente forte (60 a 85 km/h),
com *rajadas da ordem dos 150 km/h no litoral e terras altas* e
rodando para oeste a partir do final da tarde.
Subida de temperatura.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste com 3 a 4 metros, aumentando
temporariamente para 5 a 7 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 metros, aumentando
para 4 a 5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC


----------



## jpmartins (26 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

Boa tarde

Dia com pouca precipitação, vento fraco.

T.actual:13.8ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

Finalmente, encontro-me na minha cidade, em casa da minha maezoca...mais propriamente na Foz, mesmo em frente ao mar. Posso dizer que reina a tranquilidade total, uma acalmia estranha. A maré está baixa mas a ondulação é forte. O céu cinzentão contrasta com um mar acastanhado.Lindissimo.Imensa humidade !!! Mas uma temperatura muito agradável. Cá estarei para o que der e vier, amanhã vou fazer umas fotos se assim o justificar.Off topic...ouço agora a Dra.Teresa Abrantes, RTP 1, alerta vermelho para o Porto e os ventos na Madeira já chegam aos 100 Km/hr.
Domingo regressarei à minha terra emprestada...Portalegre.Podendo, vou dando noticias, esperando não ficar sem net !!!


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2010 às 19:12)

Boas,

tudo calmo por aqui, sem chuva...sem vento 
amanha a esta hora as coisas estarão bem diferentes.

neste momento *9.7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 19:46)

Lince disse:


> Concordo plenamente.
> Enquanto vocês  discutiam o que se vai passar no próximo fim de semana a minha humilde terra estava a ser assolada por um dos maiores temporais desta década, árvores arrancadas, telhados danificados, rios a transbordar por todos os lados, acomulações de granizo de cerca de 10cm, ventos fortissimos (com rajadas a superar os 120km). Isto na tarde de ontem e durante a madrugada de hoje.
> Felizmente as pessoas por cá estão preparadas para estes eventos, minimizando por vezes os estragos e as consequência que dai podessem resultar.
> Noutros locais (nas cidades) seriamos noticia várias vezes ao ano.



Ainda há poucos dias dizia que São Brás de Alportel andava nos 200mm, ao passo que Portelinha ainda nem tinha chegado aos 100mm.

Pois bem, neste momento já ultrapassou os 300mm.

Nos últimos dias:


----------



## Rita Cunha (26 Fev 2010 às 19:58)

Aqui por Braga, está tudo calmo para já... Não chove (depois de um dia com céu nublado, ao final da tarde até parecia que o céu estava a ficar azulado) e não há ponta de vento.


----------



## blood4 (26 Fev 2010 às 21:14)

calmia tipica de que uma tempestade se aproxima
nem uma palhinha se mexe
quem não acompanha os avisos nem ia imaginar o que vai acontecer amanha


----------



## Stinger (26 Fev 2010 às 21:21)

blood4 disse:


> calmia tipica de que uma tempestade se aproxima
> nem uma palhinha se mexe
> quem não acompanha os avisos nem ia imaginar o que vai acontecer amanha



Confirmo , nem a ponta de vento ainda


----------



## lmviana (26 Fev 2010 às 21:33)

Super calmo... ate ha estrelas no ceu! Realmente quem não seguir ate pensa q amanha vai estar um bom dia!


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2010 às 21:55)

Pelo Aviz também tudo calmo, com 13,2º, vento fraco, esteve assim o dia todo. Amanhã irá mesmo acontecer uma mudança radical, para os menos avisados nem imaginam...


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2010 às 22:46)

Boas Noites !! 

Começou agora a chover!
Temperatura Actual: *13,0ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo.

Temperatura *8.8ºC*


----------



## pdf (26 Fev 2010 às 22:55)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Noites !!
> 
> Começou agora a chover!
> Temperatura Actual: *13,0ºC*



Em Matosinhos ainda não se vê nada...


----------



## lmviana (26 Fev 2010 às 22:59)

A esta hora:

Temp: 9.8
Pressão:1006hpa
Precipitação:0.5

Para ja tudo clamo e ceu pouco nublado temos lua e algumas estrelas!


----------



## GabKoost (26 Fev 2010 às 23:24)

Não se passa nada.

Lá fora, só cães a ladrar a quebrar o silencio da noite...

Enfim, como vou trabalhar de noite num local com mais de 400m e consideravelmente exposto (30km em linha recta até ao oceano), espero não ter muitos problemas...

De qualquer forma, venha alguma animação para animar o serão...


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2010 às 23:52)

_Extremos do dia 26.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *7 mm*

----------

Chuva fraca e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## lmviana (26 Fev 2010 às 23:56)

chuva fraca neste momento...


----------



## blood4 (26 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

por aqui tudo calmo
nada de chuva
nada de vento
nao mexe uma palha
calmia total


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

Começa a chuviscar por aqui..
O vento esse ainda não se faz sentir.


----------



## dgstorm (27 Fev 2010 às 00:20)

vinc7e disse:


> Começa a chuviscar por aqui..
> O vento esse ainda não se faz sentir.



Confirmo.. Começa a chuviscar 
Vento praticamente inexistente


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

Boa noite
Chove bem por aqui, neste momento.
Precipitação desde as 00: 1.5mm
T.actual: 11.3ºC


----------



## caça_tempestade (27 Fev 2010 às 00:32)

boas noites amigos....

Atençao foi lançado o alerta vermelho para o porto e o resto do litoral norte...
 as rajadas de vento poderam atingir os 150kmh 
a chuva começou agora mesmo com aguaçeiros fracos
ouvi dizer que se dirigia um ciclone para cá, verdade ou nao,nao sei ...

tempo corrente:
 temp. 12ºc
pressao: 989hpa
humidade: 87%
vento: 6,44 kmh n.w

 o que até agora pareçe tudo normal ....


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 00:35)

errr... nao tens estado atento às notícias nem ao forum ...


----------



## A.Vinagre (27 Fev 2010 às 00:36)

Ilhavo 00:35
12º -chuva fraca.
não há vento.
estranha calmaria!!!
Um abraço para o pessoal que está na Madeira!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 00:41)

caça_tempestade disse:


> boas noites amigos....
> 
> 
> tempo corrente:
> ...



989hPa?? De certeza??
Desculpa, mas esse valor não deve estar correcto!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2010 às 00:42)

GabKoost disse:


> Não se passa nada.
> 
> Lá fora, só cães a ladrar a quebrar o silencio da noite...
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caros Colegas do Fórum,

Por terras do Baixo Minho (Braga Sul) está tudo calmo neste momento.

Pressão em queda (1000hPa) / Temp: 11ºC / H.R: 78%

GabKoost quando terminares o Work não deves ainda levar com a Xynthia (Sorte tua porque mesmo aí nos 420m de altitude o vento não vai perdoar, sabendo que estás a 33Km em linha recta da costa sem qualquer obstáculo pela frente!!!!)

Continuação a todos.....


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 00:44)

ecobcg disse:


> 989hPa?? De certeza??
> Desculpa, mas esse valor não deve estar correcto!




Deve ter trocado o 8 com o 9


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2010 às 00:55)

vinc7e disse:


> Deve ter trocado o 8 com o 9



Também acho que sim! 
Vinc7e, com esse vento bastante forte previsto será que vai afectar a estação de base da Optimus que serve a tua zona e ficares sem o teu acesso Kanguru durante algumas horas!!! Espero que não !!!

Até logo vizinho....


----------



## lmviana (27 Fev 2010 às 01:10)

Neste Momento:

Pressão: 1002hpa
Temperatura: 9.8
Precipitação: 0.0 (Desde as 0h)

Ainda não se sente vento, a chuva continua mas ainda não acumulou


----------



## blood4 (27 Fev 2010 às 01:15)

dgstorm disse:


> Confirmo.. Começa a chuviscar
> Vento praticamente inexistente



confirmo


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 01:29)

Será que esta medição de uma estação oficial (Porto - Serra do Pilar) estará correcta, com 992,5hPa às 00h00 UTC?


----------



## caça_tempestade (27 Fev 2010 às 01:30)

ecobcg disse:


> 989hPa?? De certeza??
> Desculpa, mas esse valor não deve estar correcto!



sim tenho a certeza amigo... ou a minha estaçao só pode tar avariada


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 01:36)

caça_tempestade disse:


> sim tenho a certeza amigo... ou a minha estaçao só pode tar avariada



Parece-me um valor muito baixo e completamente díspare das restantes medições em vários locais! Tirando aquela medição da Serra do Pilar do meu anterior post (que também é um _outsider_), o resto está tudo bem acima!


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 01:43)

A estação da Serra do Pilar 90% das vezes e já ha muito tempo (desde sempre penso) que apresenta valores de Pressão inferiores à de Pedras Rubras. Mas penso que esteja correcta sim... 

Já alguma chuva, nada de especial e vento fraco com rajadas não mais que moderadas por enquanto


----------



## caça_tempestade (27 Fev 2010 às 01:43)

ecobcg disse:


> Parece-me um valor muito baixo e completamente díspare das restantes medições em vários locais! Tirando aquela medição da Serra do Pilar do meu anterior post (que também é um _outsider_), o resto está tudo bem acima!



já subiu para 1003hpa 

mas o que tou a estranhar aqui é que está tu muito calmo o vento está praticamente a 0kmh chuva fraca..

estarei atento pois vou fazer uma directa como é já habitual e entrar no trabalho as 7.30 da manha...

mais uma vez obrigado por me terem chamado a atenção as minha medições 
enganosas


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 01:47)

caça_tempestade disse:


> já subiu para 1003hpa
> 
> mas o que tou a estranhar aqui é que está tu muito calmo o vento está praticamente a 0kmh chuva fraca..
> 
> ...



Na madeira, foi exactamente assim, muito calmo e de repente aparece o vento, foi muito de repente, este fenomeno com rajadas muito fortes foi curto aqui na Madeira, +- 30 min. Penso qua a duração lá na vossa zona sera tambem de curto espaço de tempo, sera intenso mas de pouca duração. Força pessoal!!!


----------



## blood4 (27 Fev 2010 às 01:48)

caça_tempestade disse:


> já subiu para 1003hpa
> 
> mas o que tou a estranhar aqui é que está tu muito calmo o vento está praticamente a 0kmh chuva fraca..
> 
> ...



tal como aqui
nem uma folhinha mexe 
a chuva começou a cair moderada mas já abrandou


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 01:56)

Já começa a chover com mais intensidade e puxado a vento. Já se aproxima?


----------



## caça_tempestade (27 Fev 2010 às 01:57)

blood4 disse:


> tal como aqui
> nem uma folhinha mexe
> a chuva começou a cair moderada mas já abrandou



começou agora a chover ! chuva fraca/moderada

mas penso que as previsoes para o vento atingir a sua velocidade estimada aqui será daqui +- 30min
a 45min 
 ja se vê algumas nuvens cinzentas 

mas estarei mais atento ao estado do tempo nas proximas horas

pessoal fiquem por ai e nao me deixem sozinho


----------



## Extreme (27 Fev 2010 às 02:01)

Um pouco off-topic eu sei, mas para fazer o comparativo com a situação aqui: chuva zero e está tudo absolutamente estático.


----------



## dgstorm (27 Fev 2010 às 02:03)

Por aqui a chuva aumenta de intensidade... Chove moderado!
O vento esse também aumentou mas nada de significativo.


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2010 às 02:06)

caça_tempestade disse:


> sim tenho a certeza amigo... ou a minha estaçao só pode tar avariada



Não está avariada, está é mal calibrada:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...acao-meteorologica-calibrar-pressao-1596.html

E hoje é um péssimo dia para o fazer, mas podes tentar por uma outra estação próxima.


----------



## A.Vinagre (27 Fev 2010 às 02:06)

Por aqui choveu durante meia hora, sem grande intensidade, estão 11º, vento na ordem dos 7 km/h! Está tudo muito calmo, não há ninguém na rua, só o meu cão não pára quieto!


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 02:06)

Começa a chover com bastante intensidade, de moderada passou a forte! Por aqui nas redondezas mais ninguém o regista?!


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 02:08)

Já acalmou, foi so o tempo de escrever isto... bem, nada de novo em relação aos ultimos dias mas que esta para vir está


----------



## GabKoost (27 Fev 2010 às 02:17)

Por aqui (420m) chuva moderada e vento começa a fazer-se sentir.

Além do mais está bastante frio e nevoeiro.

Chegou a festa...


----------



## caça_tempestade (27 Fev 2010 às 02:19)

desde de mais obrigado vince pela dica ! amanha talvez a ajuste melhor

em relação ao estado do tempo:

temp: max:11ºc
         min:9ºc
pressão:1005 hpa

humidade:94%

vento:11,27kmh

esqueço me sempre de por a temperatura mínima


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2010 às 02:54)

GabKoost disse:


> Por aqui (420m) chuva moderada e vento começa a fazer-se sentir.
> 
> Além do mais está bastante frio e nevoeiro.
> 
> Chegou a festa...



Uma coisa é certa amigo GabKoost!!! a pressão está em queda (actualmente nos 997hPa). A temperatura também baixou mas pouca coisa (meio grau).


----------



## dj_teko (27 Fev 2010 às 02:59)

para já chove moderado e sem vento quase


----------



## GabKoost (27 Fev 2010 às 03:04)

Chuva mais forte há pelo menos 1 hora..


----------



## SnowMan (27 Fev 2010 às 03:07)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Já acalmou, foi so o tempo de escrever isto... bem, nada de novo em relação aos ultimos dias mas que esta para vir está




Boas Vizinho! Confirmo que a chuva abrandou, o vento quase não se sente só a temperatura vai caindo, estou com 9,4º C.
Vou dormir...


----------



## blood4 (27 Fev 2010 às 03:10)

chove com bastante intensidade agora
vento 0


----------



## GabKoost (27 Fev 2010 às 03:23)

blood4 disse:


> chove com bastante intensidade agora
> vento 0



Sim, exactamente as mesmas condições que aqui.

O vento que se mostre mas só quando eu estiver em casa!


----------



## blood4 (27 Fev 2010 às 03:29)

GabKoost disse:


> Sim, exactamente as mesmas condições que aqui.
> 
> O vento que se mostre mas só quando eu estiver em casa!



ve se foges rápido
aquele monstro deve estar para vir


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Fev 2010 às 03:44)

Enxurrada de posts  por onde quer que se caminhe.
Bem-vindos todos e foram tantos , os que  têm chegado até nós,
nestes últimos tempos.
Responsável? Este louco Inverno.
Juntos , cada vez em maior número, seremos mais fortes.
Alguns , detectável nos posts, já eram nossos leitores 
e   aproveitando este Inverno  especial,
decidiram quebrar a timidez e começar a participar, intervir,( tal o sucedido comigo, um dia...),
outros , talvez tenham-nos descoberto , ontem ou hoje
e vão aos poucos ,explorando este encantado sítio .
Leiam coisas  lá para trás. É sempre giro.
Em boa hora, dirão vocês  um dia, como já disse eu, outrora...

Mas vamos ao que interessa:
Por aqui, depois do halo  solar bem visível em períodos da tarde 
que no adagiário português indica  "chuva a caminho",
eis que não se fez rogada e ela aqui está certinha, há mais de 2 horas,
ora fraca,ora moderada , já com algum vento sueste ( 15 a 20 Km/h).
com a pressão em queda  ( 999.1 hPa).
O que aí vem nas próximas 12 horas ?
Todos já teremos desenhado o perfil desta Depressão , mas ninguém saberá ainda o seu rosto . Em pouco tempo ele afirmar-se-á.

Boa noite que amanhã ( daqui a nada) temos que acordar cedo...


----------



## GabKoost (27 Fev 2010 às 05:56)

6 da matina e, por aqui, chuva moderada constante, vento fraco e temperatura normal...

Depressões??? Onde??


----------



## torque (27 Fev 2010 às 08:30)

Alguma chuva.
O vento sopra moderado. As rajadas ainda não são de "meter medo".


----------



## GabKoost (27 Fev 2010 às 08:34)

Resumo da noite:

Muita chuva.

Sim, é só.

Até agora, que me vou deitar, nada a registar para além de uma precipitação elevada mas nem por isso algo de excepcional.

Vento houve pouco. Agora há mais um pouco.

Já passei este ano noites muito piores sem que qualquer alerta fosse emitido.

Suponho que a animação irá vir enquanto estou a sonhar em paraísos tropicais...


----------



## torque (27 Fev 2010 às 08:43)

As rajadas estão a aumentar de intensidade. Não chove.


----------



## Veterano (27 Fev 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Vento moderado, com rajadas, alguma chuva e uns amenos 15,2º.

  Para já nada de mais. Aguardemos.


----------



## DMartins (27 Fev 2010 às 08:53)

Bom dia.
Vento a aumentar de intensidade. 
O que me espanta, é a temperatura.  *17.4º* 
Humidade:  	93%
Vento: 50 km/h from the SE


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 08:54)

Bons dias, 

o vento já começa a ter umas boas rajadas , registei há momentos 08:49h) *84.3 Km/h *de SSE.

Actual:

vento S : 51 Km/h

Temperatura: 14.4 ºc 

Humidade: 95 %

Pressão 986.4 hpa ( em grande queda -6.4 hpa nas últimas 3 horas a estação tem o alerta/simbolo de tempestade a piscar )

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h até ao momento : *22.1 mm*

neste momento recomeça a chover...


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2010 às 09:04)

Bom Dia !! 

E com cada rajada!! 
Até ao momento, acumulei *25 mm*.

Por agora, chuva moderada com períodos de chuva forte, e vento forte!
Temperatura Actual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 09:06)

velocidade média do vento no último minuto: 52 Km/h direcção predominante: S

Temperatura sobe para 14.8 ºc

pressão: 986.1 hpa

as nuvens deslocam-se de sul para Norte a uma velocidade impressionante..

chuva fraca a moderada neste momento.


----------



## ajsgomes (27 Fev 2010 às 09:09)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia !!
> 
> E com cada rajada!!
> Até ao momento, acumulei *25 mm*.
> ...



Bom dia !
Confirmo intensidade do vento: às 8h59 rajada de 98km/h.
A chuva não é constante, no entanto já registo 29mm.
A temperatura é que me espanta a esta hora: 16,3ºC.
Vamos ver o que esta depressão ainda nos reserva...


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 09:13)

grande rajada agora de *92.8 Km/h *de S  é o máximo até ao momento... está a aumentar bastante.. até estremeceram os vidros que nem estão virados a Sul..

pressão continua a cair , agora 985.9 hpa.

parou de chover.


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 09:17)

Bom dia..

Impressionante o vento por aqui neste momento 
A temperatura vai subindo..*13.4ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 09:19)

Bom dia
Por aqui choveu toda a noite, neste momento chove fraco.
A velocidade média do vento ronda os 50km/h, com rajadas na casa dos 70km/h.

Precip. desde as 00h: 17mm
Raj. max. 77.3km/h


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 09:24)

Um belo céu registado há momentos direcção WSW:







Continuam as rajadas, máximo de 77 Km/h de SSW  nos últimos 5 minutos.

pressão: 984.8 hpa

temp: 15.0 ºc

não chove


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2010 às 09:44)

vinc7e disse:


> Bom dia..
> 
> Impressionante o vento por aqui neste momento
> A temperatura vai subindo..*13.4ºC*



Bom dia Caro Amigo Bracarense,

De facto as rajadas de vento são mesmo impressionantes e apenas estamos no início da tempestade.

Situação relevante neste momento: Confirma-se a queda de pressão atmosférica acentuada nestas últimas horas (durante a madrugada). Registo neste momento: 983hPa e uma temperatura mais amena (+alta: 15ºC) com humidade mais elevada (H.R: 88%). Todos os factores que confirmam a entrada do bicho na nossa costa. (Estou a 26Km em linha recta da costa porisso imagino o que será mesmo junto ao mar  ).

Vamos acompanhar o evento com muita atenção e espero que se minimize os estragos pois a probabilidade de acontecer aumenta a cada momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2010 às 10:12)

Bom dia...espero eu!

o intituto de meteorologia lançou *aviso vermelho* para o vento; até às 22h será de esperar vento forte a excepcionalmente forte, com rajadas até 150km\h.

Já se passaram bastantes anos desde o último aviso vermelho - que me lembre...

Tenham todos atenção às escapadas para zonas sujeitas - perto de edifícios industriais (com placas de telhado vulneráveis) e a zonas florestais...muitos não terão a noção da perigosidade destes ventos.

Até cerca das 8 da manhã acumulei cerca de *24 mm de precipitação*.

P.S.: tenho o modem queimado desde a úiltima trovoada e por isso "desapareci" daqui...


----------



## filipept (27 Fev 2010 às 10:12)

Por aqui vou com uma pressão impressionante, 980hpa  e a tendência tem sido de descida. A temperatura está nos 16ºC e a humidade relativa nos 55% .

O vento tem sido forte, mas nos últimos minutos abrandou de intensidade, passando a fraco


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2010 às 10:20)

A pressão também notoriamente teve uma descida acentuada nas últimas horas - agora estou no trabalho sem acesso aos dados; em poucas horas tive uma descida de 14 mb...


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Fev 2010 às 10:55)

Por aqui nada ainda de extraordinário.
Mas claro que vento não falta.







[/URL][/IMG]

As rajadas da última hora nas estações oficiais demonstram que ainda ninguém chegou aos 100 ...
À espera de mais, algo mais , muito mais, vou passear até ao oceano 
e espreitar os cursos de água cá do burgo.
Vou prá  rua...


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 10:55)

*101.1 Km/h * de SSW registados às 10:48h  até estremeceu o telhado, .tem soprado sempre com picos frequentes de 65 a 75 Km/h..

pressão em queda: 983.2 hpa

temperatura:16.0ºc

Precipitação acumulada: 24.2 mm

Chuva moderada


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2010 às 11:22)

Continua as rajadas fortes juntamente com a chuva moderada às vezes fortes!

Temperatura Actual: *15,7ºC*
Precipitação Acumulada: *33 mm*
Pressão Atmosférica: *986hPa*


----------



## stormiday (27 Fev 2010 às 11:33)

Bom dia.
Por aqui chove moderado com vento à mistura mas nada de muito especial. para já!!
Registei apenas uma rajada máxima de 99.3km/h às 11h mas regra geral o vento anda a rondar os 40 a 60 km/h.
Pressão 982.9mbar
Temp 16.3ºC


----------



## Litos (27 Fev 2010 às 12:07)

Boas, visto que sou um leigo na  matéria, alguem me pode dizer se o pior ja passou ou ainda está pra vir?
Peço desculpa se calhar pela ignorancia na materia, metereologia é um tema que gostaria de desenvolver futuramente, apesar dos meus 28 anos 


Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 12:10)

Viva  O pior ainda está para vir, espera-se a passagem em força por aqui (Litoral Norte) para o final do dia, mas deverá ser o vento a marcar mais presença, a chuva deve diminuir de intensidade, ocorrendo um ou outro aguaceiro localmente mais forte


----------



## Litos (27 Fev 2010 às 12:17)

Muito obrigada pela informação, vou aguardar então pelo fim da tarde 
Tenho que me apetrechar com esses aparelhos que voces experts na materia possuem, deve ser empolgante estudar climatologia  não?


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 12:17)

Volta a disparar o alarme de abaixamento rápido da pressão atmosférica que está neste momento em: *979.5 hpa* e a descer acentuadamente..

O vento diminuiu de intensidade  as rajadas andam agora pelos 55 / 60 Km/h de S

Temp: 15.9ºc

Precipitação 25.2 mm

não chove de momento


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

O Vento raramente amaina. A chuva vai e vem! Até agora já acumulei *35 mm*.





_Gaivotas no ar tempestade no mar_


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

E o vento está a aumentar de novo, registei às 12:38 h uma rajada de *87.4 Km/h* de SSW

pressão em queda com *978.6 hpa*

alarme de descida brusca pressão atmosférica continua a piscar.. diferença -6.8 hpa nas últimas 3 horas ( valor actualizado de 10 em 10 minutos, sempre que a diferença/descida de pressão atinge os -6.1 hpa em 3 horas o alarme dispara  )

Chuva fraca


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

Depois de cerca de um hora de vento mais calmo, volta a soprar forte com rajadas sucessivas na casa dos 60km/h.

Precip. desde as 00h: 20.7mm
Pressão em queda: 981.7hPa
Temp. 16.3ºC


----------



## pdf (27 Fev 2010 às 12:59)

Matosinhos Sul, agora:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2010 às 13:01)

ÉPA!    

Atao a depressao ja vai nos quintos e nem uma rajada de 50 km/h tive!


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 13:04)

de facto grande descida hoje da pressão atmosférica, às 0 horas de hoje tinha *1004.0 hpa* , agora *977.5 hpa* e a descer acentuadamente...uma queda de pressão de *-26,5 hpa* em 13 horas...

o vento mantem-se com rajadas de 65/ 70 Km/h

temp: 15.9 ºc

não chove e o sol parece querer espreitar..


----------



## PauloSR (27 Fev 2010 às 13:05)

Boa Tarde a todos!

Realmente, estou a pé desde as 8h30 e nada ou "quase" nada de vento e chuva miudinha! 

Temperatura actual 15.6°C


Temperatura Maxima Diaria: 17.0°C ás 11h03
Temperatura Minima Diaria : 8.4°C as 12h

Pressão Actual em queda: 981.0 mb


----------



## stormiday (27 Fev 2010 às 13:09)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos!
> 
> Realmente, estou a pé desde as 8h30 e nada ou "quase" nada de vento e chuva miudinha!
> 
> ...


... eu eu ainda agora registei uma rajada de 136km/h...

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG2&wuSelect=PWS


----------



## PauloSR (27 Fev 2010 às 13:12)

stormiday disse:


> ... eu eu ainda agora registei uma rajada de 136km/h...
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG2&wuSelect=PWS



Bolas!!! Por aqui um dia normal... Apenas nublado... Sem vento e com pouca chuva...


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 13:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ÉPA!
> 
> Atao a depressao ja vai nos quintos e nem uma rajada de 50 km/h tive!
> 
> ...



Então o forte do vento está agora em Lisboa e estás a queixar-te já...


----------



## PauloSR (27 Fev 2010 às 13:14)

HotSpot disse:


> Então o forte do vento está agora em Lisboa e estás a queixar-te já...



E atingira o Norte do país para que horas mais ou menos?


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 13:17)

ThaZouk disse:


> E atingira o Norte do país para que horas mais ou menos?



Em principio será durante a tarde, nós ( pela pressão) neste momento estaremos muito "perto" do centro da depressão e as isobaras mais juntas estarão localizadas mais para sul do centro...à medida que a depressão se desloque para a Galiza e o vento rode mais para SW  ou W  vai aumentar aqui no Norte também... ( isto em príncípio claro)


----------



## PauloSR (27 Fev 2010 às 13:19)

Por sinal, agora sim... Começa a sentir-se um pouco de vento... Mas nada de extraordinario...


----------



## pdf (27 Fev 2010 às 13:20)

Da minha janela vejo pelo menos quatro barcos ao largo de Leixões. _Engraçado_ ver os efeitos da ondulação neles. Tenho pena de não ter um zoom poderoso...


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 13:21)

Neste momento algumas rajadas bem fortes a acontecerem, vamos ver até onde vai isto


----------



## PauloSR (27 Fev 2010 às 13:22)

ppovoas disse:


> Da minha janela vejo pelo menos quatro barcos ao largo de Leixões. _Engraçado_ ver os efeitos da ondulação neles. Tenho pena de não ter um zoom poderoso...



Desculpem todos o "off topic" mas não es o povoas de Comunicação e Multimedia do ISMAI?


----------



## pdf (27 Fev 2010 às 13:24)

ThaZouk disse:


> Desculpem todos o "off topic" mas não es o povoas de Comunicação e Multimedia do ISMAI?



Eu ando na Universidade do Minho. Esse talvez seja o meu irmão.


----------



## ajsgomes (27 Fev 2010 às 13:24)

Boa tarde amigos!
Em Ovar, acabo de registar uma rajada de 105km/h. A chuva não é intensa, mas a pressão de 960 é já de respeito!
A temnperatura segue constante, com 15,3ºC.
O melhor ainda está para vir, quando a depressão se deslocar mais a norte da Península, pois as isóbaras estão mais juntas. Estarei enganado?


----------



## PauloSR (27 Fev 2010 às 13:27)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade aqui na Povoa de lanhoso! 



ppovoas disse:


> Eu ando na Universidade do Minho. Esse talvez seja o meu irmão.



 provavel... ou primo  é o Rui Póvoas!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2010 às 13:27)

HotSpot disse:


> Então o forte do vento está agora em Lisboa e estás a queixar-te já...



alto aí!!! hotspot atao explica me  atao a depressao a esta hora ja nao esta na galiza? :S


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 13:28)

ajsgomes disse:


> Boa tarde amigos!
> Em Ovar, acabo de registar uma rajada de 105km/h. A chuva não é intensa, mas a pressão de* 960* é já de respeito!
> A temnperatura segue constante, com 15,3ºC.
> O melhor ainda está para vir, quando a depressão se deslocar mais a norte da Península, pois as isóbaras estão mais juntas. Estarei enganado?



960hpa?? não pode ser.
Sim o melhor (ou pior) ainda esta para vir..ate às 18h mais ou menos.

Por aqui chuva moderada...e vento intensifica-se agora um pouco..mas nada de muito significativo.


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 13:29)

Olha que eu já nem digo nada.... A estação da Serra do Pilar já vai em 969,5 e esta mais a Norte ainda, pode ainda baixar mais um pouco


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 13:30)

Está a aumentar o vento, rajada de *93 Km/h* de SSW  registada à momentos, a pressão continua em queda com: *976.2 hpa*

temperatura subiu para 16.5 ºc

não chove


----------



## ajsgomes (27 Fev 2010 às 13:30)

vinc7e disse:


> 960hpa?? não pode ser.
> Sim o melhor (ou pior) ainda esta para vir..ate às 18h mais ou menos.
> 
> Por aqui chuva moderada...e vento intensifica-se agora um pouco..mas nada de muito significativo.



Confirmo a pressão que mencionei!
Mais uma rajada bem forte de 98Km/h! Começa a chover um pouco mais!


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 13:31)

A maior intensidade do vento deve acontecer por voltas das 16 - 18h
quando o centro da depressão estiver a norte da Galiza e as isobaras aqui
no norte de Portugal estiverem próximas.


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 13:32)

Do Alto da Maia chegam valores de *965hpa*


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 13:33)

ajsgomes disse:


> Confirmo a pressão que mencionei!
> Mais uma rajada bem forte de 98Km/h! Começa a chover um pouco mais!



Nem no centro da depressão a pressão é de 960hpa, deves ter o barómetro mal calibrado.


----------



## pdf (27 Fev 2010 às 13:35)

ThaZouk disse:


> Vento a aumentar de intensidade aqui na Povoa de lanhoso!
> 
> 
> 
> provavel... ou primo  é o Rui Póvoas!



Então é irmão mesmo 

Pedimos desculpa pelo offtopic 

Aproveito este post para que os habitantes do concelho da Maia e limítrofes (mas principalmente os da Maia, Valongo e Ermesinde) me alertem para algo que possa suceder como consequência do mau tempo, para que possíveis informações possam ser dadas através da rádio.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2010 às 13:37)

segundo a explicaçao do vinc7e ja entendi a situaçao do vento


----------



## Veterano (27 Fev 2010 às 13:45)

Pelo Aviz rajadas bem fortes de vento, apanhei com uma e tive de me fincar bem para não ser projectado.


----------



## migmor (27 Fev 2010 às 13:48)

Neste momento tenho rajadas de *80Km/h*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 13:48)

Pressão: 979.8hPa e ainda está em queda.
As rajadas estão na casa dos 70km/h.


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2010 às 13:49)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Olha que eu já nem digo nada.... A estação da Serra do Pilar já vai em 969,5 e esta mais a Norte ainda, pode ainda baixar mais um pouco



O IM não queira calibrar essa estação não... 

Isso só se for Pressão atmosférica absoluta, porque ao nível do mar não é certamente! Nem no centro da depressão que já se encontra bem mais a Norte quanto mais aí... Ao Norte temos em Viana 980,4hPa (isto dados das 12h), no aeroporto do Porto 981,2hPa e mais a Sul em Coimbra 982,4hP. Ou seja só essa estação é que estava bem .

O resto da malta que reporta 960hPa, bem nem comento...

Vocês ainda não estão a levar com o vento na sua intensidade máxima. Em principio quanto mais perto do centro da depressão mais acalmia, deixem-na ira mais a Norte e verão o que é vento!


----------



## Puregene (27 Fev 2010 às 13:50)

entretanto o telhado de um vizinho meu (a 150 metros) já ficou sem algumas telhas...


----------



## ANev (27 Fev 2010 às 13:55)

ppovoas disse:


> Então é irmão mesmo
> 
> Pedimos desculpa pelo offtopic
> 
> Aproveito este post para que os habitantes do concelho da Maia e limítrofes (mas principalmente os da Maia, Valongo e Ermesinde) me alertem para algo que possa suceder como consequência do mau tempo, para que possíveis informações possam ser dadas através da rádio.



Por Aguas Santas, apenas vento e pouca chuva.


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 13:58)

Duvido que a Serra do Pilar reporte a pressão ao nível do mar... Os valores sempre foram estranhos, mas o tempo que se faz sentir a volta da Serra do Pilar é sempre diferente do resto do Porto e Gaia, como se fosse uma espécie de micro-clima. Isto são apenas palpites 

O vento já sopra com bastante intensidade, há rajadas que fazem bastante barulho em portas e janelas. É incrivel a velocidade de deslocação do tecto de nuvens


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

actioman disse:


> O IM não queira calibrar essa estação não...
> 
> Isso só se for Pressão atmosférica absoluta, porque ao nível do mar não é certamente! Nem no centro da depressão que já se encontra bem mais a Norte quanto mais aí... Ao Norte temos em Viana 980,4hPa (isto dados das 12h), no aeroporto do Porto 981,2hPa e mais a Sul em Coimbra 982,4hP. Ou seja só essa estação é que estava bem .
> 
> ...




Sim, esses valores de 960 hpa  parecem-me algo baixos demais e irreais...eu por exemplo tenho a minha calibrada pelo aeroporto de Pedras Rubras...neste momento e segundo o http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html vai com 977 hpa pelas 13 horas, e eu registo  agora 976.0 hpa ( a descer) é preciso ter em conta que há certas estações meteorológicas que não sei porquê teem tendência para exagerar as baixas pressões e outras uma vez calibradas são muito estáveis e precisas...também é verdade que Estações oficiais do IM  deveriam estar bem calibradas e não existir tanta diferença entre Pedras Rubras e Serra do Pilar... ou então é a pressão atmosférica absoluta da Serra do Pilar, (não está calibrada com valores ao nivel do mar certamente) e mesmo assim a diferença é demasiado alta...


----------



## Sanctos (27 Fev 2010 às 14:02)

Por aqui o barómetro do gps vai em 976.60mb. À meia noite estava em 1005mb.
A temperatura também vai nos 17.5º quando à meia noite estavam perto de 10º.
As rajadas de vento sopram bem fortes


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 14:07)

É possivel que a pressão da Serra do Pilar seja absoluta. Além disso, convém lembrar que a distância entre a do Pilar e a de Pedras Rubras é de cerca de 16 km e está a cerca de 120m de altitude se não estou enganado. Mas que são valores baixos, são


----------



## x-ato (27 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

Boas !!!
Aqui em Gondomar, às 13:28h, rajada de 74.2Km/h, 976hpa e vento de Sul. Temp. 18.3
Neste momento 975hpa
Saudações


----------



## pdf (27 Fev 2010 às 14:10)

A RTPN anuncia alerta vermelho do IM para depois das 21h.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2010 às 14:14)

ppovoas disse:


> A RTPN anuncia alerta vermelho do IM para depois das 21h.



Existe alerta vermelho neste momento para 10 regiões. Não percebo essa coisa do alerta vermelho para depois das 21h. O temporal vai manter-se até às 22h conforme está na página do IM.


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 14:16)

Vento cada vez mais forte por aqui 
A chuva continua fraca...e cai na horizontal...


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2010 às 14:19)

Impressionante a força do vento!  

Começou a chover fraco!
Pressão Atmosférica: *977 hPa*


----------



## Litos (27 Fev 2010 às 14:20)

Pra já em Vila do Conde algumas rajadas de vento bem fortes mas nada de extraordinario. chuva fraca...


----------



## pdf (27 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

Agreste disse:


> Existe alerta vermelho neste momento para 10 regiões. Não percebo essa coisa do alerta vermelho para depois das 21h. O temporal vai manter-se até às 22h conforme está na página do IM.



Era o oráculo da RTPN, também não entendi o porquê das 21 quando podiam ter dito até às 22. lol

Vento aumenta de intensidade em Matosinhos, já há telhas pelo ar.


----------



## caça_tempestade (27 Fev 2010 às 14:26)

boas tardes a todos...
 hoje estive bem perto de ir para o hospital
pois estava a caminho do trabalho, levei com uma rajada de vento que me atirou ao chao... ainda para mais com o guarda chuva aberto,
por pouco nao abria a cabeça.

eu trabalho no isep e aquela zona por passa o metro em frente ao campus s.joao é bastante perigosa em termos de vento...
mas já passou.

por aqui o vento sopra bem com rajadas entre os 75kmh e 80kmh 


estado do tempo:
temperatura:18ºc um pouco alto nao acham?
pressao atmosférica: 972.2hpa
humidade:82%
vento: 66kmh 

meus amigos o pior está para vir


----------



## pdf (27 Fev 2010 às 14:29)

O metro circula bem? Alguém sabe? É que vou trabalhar daqui a pouco


----------



## Falkor (27 Fev 2010 às 14:36)

Registei agora uma rajada de 92.0Kmh


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2010 às 14:47)

Isto esta a ficar agreste!!!
o vento ja sopra bem forte...


----------



## torque (27 Fev 2010 às 14:48)

As rajadas metem medo.
A casa parece que abana toda.


----------



## Litos (27 Fev 2010 às 14:51)

Tá a ficar agressivo , ja guardei o carro, um contentor do lixo esborrachou-se contra o meu carro... enfim


----------



## torque (27 Fev 2010 às 14:53)

Começou a chover com forte intensidade.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 14:55)

Agora sim
90.2km/h


----------



## necman (27 Fev 2010 às 14:58)

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira o vento está muito forte inclusive um poste de telefone caiu perto de minha casa.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 14:58)

119km/h


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 15:04)

E de repente é o caos, o plástico de uma estufa desapareceu e uma árvore tombada à frente da minha casa.


----------



## caça_tempestade (27 Fev 2010 às 15:08)

antesde mais nada queria tirar um breve duvida: 
como eu mostro aqui no post as minhas fotos tiradas? já tentei mas nada


----------



## x-ato (27 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

às 16:17 UTC, vou receber as imagens de um dos satélites NOAA, que passará a Este de Portugal, mais propriamente na zona de Barcelona.
A pressão mantem-se a 975hpa
Temp. 17.6 
Hum. 60%
vento  56.2 Km/h
Alt 75 mts
41º 150N
08º 555W


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 15:13)

caça_tempestade disse:


> antesde mais nada queria tirar um breve duvida:
> como eu mostro aqui no post as minhas fotos tiradas? já tentei mas nada



Tens que fazer upload das fotos...por exemplo aqui e depois é só copiar os links..


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 15:16)

Pessoal isto está a ficar perigoso mesmo, acabo de registar *124.4 Km/h* de SSW às 15:12 h :...os picos andam muitas vezes entre 75/90 Km/h..há pedaços de chapas arrancados de prédios, caleiras, assim como tapamentos de fibrocimento que se vieram estatelar na rua ali na zona da constituição...troncos grossos de árvores pelo chão no jardim do marquês...

muito mau , agora não chove céu com abertas mas o vento médio de 1 minuto anda pelos 75 Km/h

Pressão 976.3 hpa 

está agreste e perigoso evitem sair para a rua sob pena de serem atingidos por algum destroço voador...

Avisos do IM perfeitamente justificados e adequados...


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 15:25)

Outra rajada muito forte agora mesmo *109.8 Km/h*.. de SW isto está bonito está....

o vento até ruge ao passar pelos prédios...

tenham cuidado..


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2010 às 15:28)

O Vento está mesmo muito forte! 
Já há estragos em caleiras e em telhados, e há bocado caiu um ferro sobre o telhado da frente de minha casa!


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 15:29)

Velocidade média de 67.2km/h, as rajadas sucedem-se a bater na casa dos 100km/k.

Raj.max. 119km/h


----------



## Falkor (27 Fev 2010 às 15:31)

Aqui ao lado do meu emprego ja foram vidros e ha problemas com a rede electrica muitas falhas


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 15:32)

Mais uma de 110km/h, não vai sobrar nenhuma estufa do vizinho


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 15:33)

Um tapamento de chapa de um anexo nas traseiras de minha casa acaba de ser arrancado quase na totalidade...


isto está feio..


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 15:34)

Outra..

*104.5 Km/h* neste momento de rajada


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2010 às 15:36)

Rajada de 61kt (113km/h) na METAR das 15:00 de Pedras Rubras

Location: LPPR
Day of month: 27
Time: 15:00 UTC
Wind:  True direction = 180 degrees, Speed: 38 knots, with Gusts of maximum speed 61 knots
Visibility: 3000 m
Weather: Light Rain 
Weather: Mist 
Clouds: Scattered , at 900 feet above aerodrome level
Clouds: Broken sky , at 2000 feet above aerodrome level
Temperature: 17 degrees Celsius
Dewpoint: 15 degrees Celsius
QNH (Sea-level pressure): 976 hPa
There is wind-shear in all runways


Rajada de 59kt (109km/h) na METAR das 15:30

Location: LPPR
Day of month: 27
Time: 15:30 UTC
Wind:  True direction = 190 degrees, Speed: 42 knots, with Gusts of maximum speed 59 knots
Visibility: 6000 m
Clouds: Scattered , at 900 feet above aerodrome level
Clouds: Broken sky , at 2000 feet above aerodrome level
Temperature: 17 degrees Celsius
Dewpoint: 14 degrees Celsius
QNH (Sea-level pressure): 977 hPa
There is wind-shear in all runways
Next token has 0 length


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Fev 2010 às 15:37)

Está bravo sim senhor...Ainda não vi estragos aqui perto de minha casa mas ouve-se às vezes o que parece ser um avião a passar, mas de facto não é...Apenas vento..!


----------



## SnowMan (27 Fev 2010 às 15:39)

Por aqui as rajadas são muito fortes.
Um vídeo da praia de Miramar cerca das 13h45, o vento ainda estava relativamente calmo. O mar, apesar de estar quase na preia-mar, estava até relativamente socegado e nada espectacular.


http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/7687/mov00364.mp4


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Fev 2010 às 15:40)

Outra nota para o tráfego aéreo...Continuam a levantar e aterrar voos de P.Rubras...Grandes heróis os pilotos!  Deve ser daquelas aterragens bravas cheias de emoção...!!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2010 às 15:41)

Caros,

Na zona de Braga (SUL) as rajadas de vento estão cada vez mais fortes e cada vez mais frequentes. (Um verdadeiro temporal e acho que o pior está para vir para a zona de Braga dentro de poucos minutos). Já houve um pequeno corte de luz.

A pressão atmosférica mantém-se nos 973hPa (Temp actual: 16.7ºC / H.R: 82%).

O cenário la fora é bastante impressionante, os eucaliptos e arvóres que tentam resistir à força da natureza!!!!


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 15:43)

Está feia a situaçºao esta.... ja tenho pedaços de arvores e muito lixo (folhas, etc) a votla da casa, um ranco ja atingiu o carro, e estamos sem energia aqui nesta zona de Gaia ha mais de meia hora, sendo que volta e meia a electricidade da estalos.  Os alarmes tocam, as sirenes ja andam a ouvir-se, resta esperar que passe e que a bateria e a net movel se aguentem


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 15:47)

As rajadas parecem aviões a passar...

outra muito forte de *100.2 Km/h* de SW


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 15:49)

Bem..que loucura vai lá fora  vai tudo pelo ar.
Acabo de ficar sem electricidade..

e neste momento, imagine-se, está sol.


----------



## Empire_Earth (27 Fev 2010 às 15:49)

Aqui os ecopontos ja tombaram  e o vento alterna em rajadas muito fortes e periodos de acalmia. Agora o ceu ficou todo encoberto e a energia ja teve duas vezes para ir abaixo. ta a ficar feio :S


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 15:51)

É incrível a velocidade a que se deslocam as nuvens.
E no meio deste vendaval todo ainda há pássaros a voar contra o vento


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 15:52)

Mas que rajadas, são constantes a rondar os 100km/h, já não há luz, só a bateria do portátil vai aguentando.


----------



## Litos (27 Fev 2010 às 15:54)

Tá bonito isto aqui, de vez em quando o sol espreita, mas agr ta escurinho... as rajadas são espaçadas mas quando o vento sopra a intensidade é impressionante... para ja poucos danos, só mesmo no meu carro e pouco mais


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2010 às 15:54)

... e derrepente vou a varanda e vejo uma parabolica a voar!!! 
rajadas constantes de vento ora faz sol ora vem chuva afinal que é isto sirenes dos bombeiros a tocar frequentemente e ja fiquei sem luz uma dezena de vezes...


----------



## ACAR (27 Fev 2010 às 15:54)

Vento forte bastante contínuo, aguaceiros fracos e pressão nos 975 hPa por Braga. É a pressão mais baixa de que me lembro nos últimos meses.

Edit: acabou de falhar a electricidade por instantes...


----------



## frusko (27 Fev 2010 às 15:57)

infelizmente ja a vitimas

Data  Hora  Local  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo  
27/2  0:00  Porto  Porto  Porto  Em Curso  Sit. Meteo. Adversas  
27/2  12:09  Queda de cobertura de habitacao unifamiliar, em Matosinhos, a registar 1 ferido leve e 5 desalojados.
Conclusão dos trabalhos às 12h20.  
27/2  15:52  Queda de árvore de grande porte em Castelões de Cepeda - Paredes, atigindo mortalmente uma crianca.


----------



## torque (27 Fev 2010 às 15:58)

Para estes lados, são fios no chão, chapas levantadas e muito, mas mesmo muito vento.

A que horas é que isto acaba?


----------



## iceworld (27 Fev 2010 às 16:01)

frusko disse:


> infelizmente ja a vitimas
> 
> Data  Hora  Local  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo
> 27/2  0:00  Porto  Porto  Porto  Em Curso  Sit. Meteo. Adversas
> ...



Queda de árvore mata criança de 9 anos

http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=195217

Acabei agora de falar com o meu irmão que esta em Matosinhos e acabou agora de ver uma árvore cair em cima de um carro. Esperemos que o vento acalme.


----------



## Sansoni7 (27 Fev 2010 às 16:11)

Viva
Acabo de me registar no fórum.
Parabéns por este espaço.
Estou aqui para aprender pois, esta área é-me completamente «estranha».

Aqui por Rio Tinto...muuuuito vento e, de vez em quando, um aguaceiro.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2010 às 16:13)

ACAR disse:


> Vento forte bastante contínuo, aguaceiros fracos e pressão nos 975 hPa por Braga. É a pressão mais baixa de que me lembro nos últimos meses.
> 
> Edit: acabou de falhar a electricidade por instantes...



Boas,

Por cá a pressão aumentou ligeiramente (actual: 974hPa). Já teve com mínima de 972hPa. (Temp: 15.2ºC / H.R: 79%).

Estou neste momento sem luz, ainda bem que tenho backup (Bateria e acesso móvel para poder acompanhar o fórum). Isto está mesmo feio!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 16:19)

O centro da depressão deverá estar neste momento a atingir superfície terrestre emersa, num ponto junto à foz do Rio Minho.

Imagens de Satélite


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

Se a depressao estiver neste mimento no minho meus amigos aguentem porque ventos destes vamos ter ate as 19 horas/20 horas estarei certo??

incrivel descida da temperatura tive 18 graus as 14 horas esto com 13 graus neste momento.


----------



## Cadito (27 Fev 2010 às 16:24)

Viva!

Primeira mensagem no fórum...

Por aqui registo uma pressão de 975 hPa.

15,2ºC e 70% de humidade.

O vento sopra com rajadas fortíssimas e já observei várias placas a voarem...

Impressionante!


----------



## ANev (27 Fev 2010 às 16:26)

E só malta do AHO!


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 16:27)

Agora chove vem, as rajadas neste momento já não chegam aos 100km/h à algum tempo, rondam os 80km/h.
A adrenalina é muita, mas já se sabe que isto raramente acaba bem


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2010 às 16:28)

Gerofil disse:


> O centro da depressão deverá estar neste momento a atingir superfície terrestre emersa, num ponto junto à foz do Rio Minho.
> 
> Imagens de Satélite



Boa tarde,

A tendência na minha zona (Baixo Minho) é a subida agora da pressão (já está nos 975hPa) e a descida da temperatura (já está nos 14.5ºC) e aumento da humidade (H.R nos 83%). Rajadas de vento continuam espaçadas mas mantendo alguma intensidade!!! Um sábado agitado e infelizmente a marcar a sua primeira vítima no grande porto.

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 16:28)

Agora alguma chuva fraca puxada a vento forte

a pressão já com tendência de subida: 980.2 hpa

Temp:13.6ºc ( máxima de 17.8ºc)

Humidade: 94%

Vento SW : 56 Km/h ( máximo de 90.4 Km/h nos últimos 5 minutos de SSW )

Precipitação desde 0 horas: 25.7 mm

parece estar a querer acalmar... já não registo rajadas iguais ou superiores a 100 Km/h há algum tempo..


----------



## Litos (27 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

Só é pena eu nai ter aparelhos d medição, senão eu reportava aqui daa minha zona, ja teve maisfeio, agr parece querer acalmar, mas inda se sntem rajadas, alguem me sabe dizer onde posso adquirir uma estação metereologica sem recorrer á net?


----------



## Skizzo (27 Fev 2010 às 16:33)

Tenho noticias dum vizinho meu em Vila do Conde, cuja chaminé de cimento foi arrancada pelo vento


----------



## Litos (27 Fev 2010 às 16:35)

Vila do Conde é um meio relativamente pequeno, portanto não deve ser dificil saber em que zona foi...


----------



## Skizzo (27 Fev 2010 às 16:36)

várias ruas estão cortadas devido a queda de árvores e chapas dos prédios, entre as quais as Rua de Camões, Av Antunes Guimarães, zonas do Freixo e Circunvalação


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2010 às 16:36)

Rotação do vento para W /WSW  e com rajadas de *80/85 Km/h* neste momento!

cai uma ligeira morrinha...


----------



## Skizzo (27 Fev 2010 às 16:37)

Litos disse:


> Vila do Conde é um meio relativamente pequeno, portanto não deve ser dificil saber em que zona foi...



Areia. Sei porque é vizinho meu.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 16:37)

Raj.max até ao momento: 119km/h
Precipitação: 22.1mm

Estou a ficar sem bateria, ainda estou sem luz.
Até já


----------



## Litos (27 Fev 2010 às 16:39)

Skizzo disse:


> Areia. Sei porque é vizinho meu.



Ups é onde vivo, ja agr como se chama o teu amigo? se não é indescrição, claro


----------



## Skizzo (27 Fev 2010 às 16:40)

Litos disse:


> Ups é onde vivo, ja agr como se chama o teu amigo? se não é indescrição, claro



Não é meu amigo, mas sim do meu pai. António Figueiredo.


----------



## Sansoni7 (27 Fev 2010 às 16:41)

Por aqui parece que se confirma o ditado popular:
«Depois da tempestade...a bonança»

Vamos ver....


----------



## Litos (27 Fev 2010 às 16:42)

António Figueiredo, não estou a ver, talvez seja conhecido por ooutro nome, mas nao deve ser dificil de descortinar, uma vez que a areia é mesmo mesmo pequena


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2010 às 16:43)

Sansoni7 disse:


> Por aqui parece que se confirma o ditado popular:
> «Depois da tempestade...a bonança»
> 
> Vamos ver....



Ainda não acalmou, infelizmente 
 --

Morrinha e *13,9ºC*
O Vento amainou, mas está pronto para arrancar!


----------



## Sansoni7 (27 Fev 2010 às 16:47)

E por Esmoriz...alguém sabe como estão «as coisas»?


----------



## Skizzo (27 Fev 2010 às 16:50)

Litos disse:


> António Figueiredo, não estou a ver, talvez seja conhecido por ooutro nome, mas nao deve ser dificil de descortinar, uma vez que a areia é mesmo mesmo pequena



Pois. Depende da zona de Areia em que estás. Eu tirando alguns vizinhos do meu quarteirão e um ou outro amigo noutros locais, não conheço ninguém


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2010 às 16:51)

Vou sair agora para Matosinhos.
Como estão as coisas agora?
Se vai haver jogo (e o da Naval não foi adiado) é porque já estará melhor...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

VILA REAL disse:


> Vou sair agora para Matosinhos.
> Como estão as coisas agora?
> Se vai haver jogo (e o da Naval não foi adiado) é porque já estará melhor...



acalmou bastante por aqui mas ja se sabe que a beira mar é mais ventoso...


----------



## Litos (27 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

Skizzo disse:


> Pois. Depende da zona de Areia em que estás. Eu tirando alguns vizinhos do meu quarteirão e um ou outro amigo noutros locais, não conheço ninguém



Moro perto do romando, o restaurante, fui agr a praia, tão os contentores tds virados, ta muita areia espalhada pela estrada e a ondulação esta com mais de 5 metros, mto mau mesmo...


----------



## Profetaa (27 Fev 2010 às 17:00)

Boas 
Por cá esta a melhorar....
Não há energia(o que me vale é o gerador) arvores caidas por toda a parte ,os bombeiros nao teem maos a medir, alguns telhados com falta de telhas e ate montras que se partiram com o vento....Parecia o "fim do mundo"
não consegui registar as rajadas mais fortes ,devido á falha de electricidade,mas ainda deu uma de 97 km/h...o pluviometro e o anemometro abanavam por todo o lado pelo que os registos de precipitação nao sao fiaveis....
a temperatura começa a descer, assim como a velocidade do vento e a pressao a subir....


www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## blood4 (27 Fev 2010 às 17:00)

vento super forte aqui
rajadas ultra fortes mesmo
ja me caiu uma arvore do jardim xD


----------



## zedoscarro (27 Fev 2010 às 17:04)

VILA REAL disse:


> Vou sair agora para Matosinhos.
> Como estão as coisas agora?
> Se vai haver jogo (e o da Naval não foi adiado) é porque já estará melhor...



Amigo, aqui vai uma info que te interessa

Beira-Mar – Estoril adiado devido ao mau tempo
in abola.pt


----------



## Sansoni7 (27 Fev 2010 às 17:27)

Mais umas rajadas aqui por Rio Tinto....mas nada que se compare ao que se passou pelas 15-16 horas...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

Amigos do Norte,

Acho que o pior já passou, o vento acalmou (de vez em quando surge uma rajada moderada mas nada comparado com o anterior). Continua a morrinha.

Pressão a subir (Actual: 984hPa) / Temperatura a baixar e mais fresca: 11ºC (H.R mantém-se igual nos 88%).


----------



## Iceberg (27 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

Sansoni7 disse:


> Mais umas rajadas aqui por Rio Tinto....mas nada que se compare ao que se passou pelas 15-16 horas...



Idem por Braga, no período entre as 15h00 - 16h00 registaram-se as rajadas mais fortes (e que intensidade! ), de facto, da minha parte, posso considerar que esta Xynthia correspondeu às expectativas criadas, foi uma verdadeira tempestade de vento, como há muito não via (pelo menos desde que vivo em Braga, e já lá vão uns anitos, no Porto recordo-me de situações similares).

Teve características similares a determinadas tempestades, dado que no momento de maior vendaval, foi o único período em que tivemos boas abertas, com o sol a brilhar, e um céu azul com uma nitidez incrível (parecia mesmo o olho do temporal). Foi simplesmente espectacular. Para mim cumpriu as expectativas. De lamentar possíveis vítimas quie tenham existido, é este o lado negro da nossa paixão pelo clima.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Fev 2010 às 18:16)

Fui almoçar à Ribeira um pouco desiludido com a situação, mas nem imaginava
que guardado estava o " bocado".
Saí da ribeira e por volta das 15 desloquei-me à Foz.
Bem; absolutamente extraordinária a força do vento.
Mal sabia que ía coincidir o local mais exposto do Porto
com o pico da situação.
Rajadas de vento incríveis . mar fantástico, rio assombroso.
Depois o vento era tanto que achei perigoso andar na rua  uma vez que já se viam árvores caídas e objectos a voarem por todo o lado.
Cheguei a casa mais árvores caídas nas redondezas e energia eléctrica 
nem vê-la. Estou no portátil e está quase sem bateria.
Agora tudo muito mais calmo, ainda que hajam uma ou outra rajada de quando em vez.
Se os senhores da EDP me deixarem, mais à noitinha coloco aqui uma fotos deste princípio de tarde inesquecível...
Até mais logo...


----------



## filipept (27 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

Finalmente a luz....

Por aqui o vento também foi bastante forte. Aqui perto da minha casa caiu uma árvore (cedro) de forma impressionante, ficou mesmo paralela à estrada, se o trabalho fosse feito por madeireiros não seria tão perfeito. Que sorte não ter caído para o meio da estrada.

Segundo uma equipa da edp, que esteve por cá, existiam muitas situações de falta de luz em todo o litoral norte.

Agora tudo mais calmo.

A pressão já está a subir depois de ter chegado aos 975hpa .


----------



## sailor1360 (27 Fev 2010 às 19:50)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

27 Fevereiro 2010 - 17h35 

Vítima mortal do mau tempo que se faz sentir por todo o País
Queda de ramo mata criança de 10 anos
Uma criança de 10 anos morreu este sábado perto das 13h00 devido à queda do ramo de uma árvore em Paredes, junto ao átrio da igreja, informou fonte do Hospital do Vale do Sousa.


De acordo com a mesma fonte, o rapaz jogava à bola no átrio da igreja de Paredes, freguesia de Castelões de Cepeda, enquanto aguardava pelo início da aula de catequese, quando o forte vento derrubou um dos ramos de uma árvore que caiu em cima da criança.  

Os serviços de emergência ainda tentaram efectuar a reanimação, mas a criança já sem vida ao hospital.


Infelizmente há a lamentar situações destas , os pesames a familia.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 20:04)

Continuo sem luz desde as 3h, sem rede no tlm. É só árvores caídas na zona.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Fev 2010 às 20:12)

Em Paredes morreu um menino de 10 anos atingido por uma árvore 

Muitos estragos em Ermesinde.


----------



## stormiday (27 Fev 2010 às 20:14)

jpmartins disse:


> Continuo sem luz desde as 3h, sem rede no tlm. É só árvores caídas na zona.


Ainda bem que Fermentelos já não está ligado com a central de Bustos... mesmo assim estive sem energia desde as duas da tarde até agora.
A rajada mais forte que registei foi às 15.26 com 174km/h e levou umas telhas de um barraco de um vizinho meu e só não foi a mulher dele, que andava a apanhar a roupa da corda, porque  se agarrou 
Para já 998.9 mbar, 9.5ºC e vento de S a 34.9km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 20:24)

stormiday disse:


> A rajada mais forte que registei foi às 15.26 com 174km/h



Que estação tens ?


----------



## stormiday (27 Fev 2010 às 20:43)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Que estação tens ?


La crosse


----------



## Lince (27 Fev 2010 às 21:07)

Depois da tempestade.........a neve.
A temperatura caiu drasticamente pois os ventos rodaram para oeste/noroeste.
Neste momento estou com 1,3º e temos aguaneve com grande intensidade.
Esta noite promete.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 21:28)

stormiday disse:


> La crosse



Bem suspeitava. 

Então é quase certo que essa rajada está errada, porque de certeza a tua estação é cablada, por aquilo que estou a pensar.

A todos os que usam La Crosse: revejam a instalação e o estado dos vossos fios e não os enrolem ou quebrem, nem mesmo os deixem soltos ao vento.

Para quem (ainda) não tem La Crosse: evitem comprar os modelos cablados por essa razão.


----------



## torque (27 Fev 2010 às 21:35)

Fiquei sem luz por volta das 16:30 (mais ou menos) e só voltei ao serviço por volta das 18:30h.
O número de avarias da EDP dava tilt. Dizia que o número não estava atribuído ou na maior parte dos casos não ligava.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

*Uma tarde de sufoco...*
Ao sair do carro a violência de uma rajada foi tal que me partiu a mola da porta e empenou-me a mesma Bolas!

Quando chego a casa vejo um pedaço de telha no chão...lá procurei e vi num canto do telhado um espaço vazio - vá lá que numa zona pouco sujeita a infiltrações.
Noutra zona do telhado uma telha (1,5X1 metro) tinha deslizado - lá fui eu puxá-la para cima e aparafusar da melhor maneira que podia; bastava essa levantar e metade do telhado lá ia pelos ares...

Do mal o menos...


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2010 às 23:43)

Por aqui já estou á 10h sem luz, a rede do tlm é muito fraca, mas ainda vai dando para mandar esta mensagem. Neste momento tudo calmo, algumas abertas.
raj.max 119km/h
Houve uma altura que as rajadas por volta dos 100km/h eram quase constantes, com pouco intervalo de tempo.  Resultado ainda não tenho luz.


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

_Extremos do dia 27.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *16,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *38 mm*
Já ultrapassei os 1000mm desde o dia 1.Out.2009 

---------

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *10,4ºC*


----------



## Trapalhadas (28 Fev 2010 às 01:07)

Finalmente, luz!!!!!!!  Felizmente por aqui tudo bem tirando a falha de energia eléctrica desde as 15.30 até agora... algum "lixo" para limpar do terreno a volta da casa


----------



## Trapalhadas (28 Fev 2010 às 01:22)

Já repararam nos valores relativos à precipitação apresentados pela estação da Serra do Pilar? Durante todosábado (27) a de Pedras Rubras registo pouca acumulação, nao passando dos 15mm penso, e aqui na da Serra do Pilar quase 70mm !


----------



## Minho (28 Fev 2010 às 01:51)

Por Melgaço a electricidade também só foi reestabelecida há 1 hora atrás. Resultado, 7 horas sem energia. 

Aparentemente por cá não houve muitos estragos. A rajada máxima que consegui registar foram 80 km/h a partir do momento que fiquei sem electricidade não tive mais acesso aos dados da minha estação.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Fev 2010 às 02:16)

Iceberg disse:


> Idem por Braga, no período entre as 15h00 - 16h00 registaram-se as rajadas mais fortes (e que intensidade! ), de facto, da minha parte, posso considerar que esta Xynthia correspondeu às expectativas criadas, foi uma verdadeira tempestade de vento, como há muito não via (pelo menos desde que vivo em Braga, e já lá vão uns anitos, no Porto recordo-me de situações similares).
> 
> Teve características similares a determinadas tempestades, dado que no momento de maior vendaval, foi o único período em que tivemos boas abertas, com o sol a brilhar, e um céu azul com uma nitidez incrível (parecia mesmo o olho do temporal). Foi simplesmente espectacular. Para mim cumpriu as expectativas. De lamentar  possíveis vítimas ...



Nem mais.
Um temporal de vento com as mesmas caractrerísticas como o de hoje , com o céu a  tornar-se pouco nublado  de uns poucos Estratos baixos a correrem , justamente no pico da intensidade do vento ,e que intensidade,faz-me recuar  até a  um sábado de Fevereiro de 1970 ( e peço desculpa por não saber qual a data nem ela ser visível no arquivo do wetterzentrale por tudo isto ser muito rápido e por vezes nem num dia cabe, a esta escala )
em que o meu Pai me dizia:
-Vais ver...com todo este vento , chuva farta estará a chegar.
-Oh Pai: mas o céu está cada vez menos carregado. 
Olha : agora até está sol.
-Pois é. Hoje não estou a perceber nada disto,
O vento costuma "puxar chuva". Estou baralhado. 
...40 anos depois , mas que sábado tão parecido com esse, que guardado 
ficou na minha memória.

Hoje no Passeio Alegre e na Cantareira, o passeio era impossível











Chegado a casa depois de tanta aventura ,
energia só agora, e até de casa ,
da janela da minha sala ,
mais uma das milhares, que a Protecção Civil contabilizou


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2010 às 02:43)

nimboestrato disse:


> Chegado a casa depois de tanta aventura ,
> energia só agora, e até de casa ,
> da janela da minha sala ,
> mais uma das milhares, que a Protecção Civil contabilizou
> ...



O que vejo nessa fotografia é apenas uma árvore tombada, no meio de outras tantas resistentes - qual o pormenor então a que me quero referir? Saliento que uma árvore aparentemente tão forte cai mas, se repararmos bem, a sua *raiz* é demasiado pequena para sustentar aquele tronco maior.
Talvez seja um processo de selecção natural, em que os elementos mais fracos, naturalmente tendem a sucumbir.
Também em muitas situações do dia a dia, em que os processos de construção tendem a ser facilitadores, ou o tempo é um elo omni-presente no processo de desgaste dos materiais, a selecção dos mais fortes aconteça.
Tanta construção malfeita por aí fora a contribuir para a queda de telhados, de estruturas malconcebidas.
No meu caso a longevidade do telhado é causa de preocupação nestes dias - não fossem necessidades maiores e já o teria substituido.

É sabido que o clima é ciclíco, apenas as nossas memórias por vezes nos atraiçoam. O que é normal hoje pode não o ser amanhã...mas seguramente que num futuro próximo ou longínquo se repetirá.
No meio de tudo isto é pena o sofrimento humano; não fosse este e tudo seria uma doce lembrança destes momentos...

Dizia eu ao longo do dia: isto faz-me lembrar alguns temporais da minha meninice, horas e horas de vento que tudo dobrava à sua passagem, já lá vão cerca de 30 anos.


----------



## blood4 (28 Fev 2010 às 03:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> O que vejo nessa fotografia é apenas uma árvore tombada, no meio de outras tantas resistentes - qual o pormenor então a que me quero referir? Saliento que uma árvore aparentemente tão forte cai mas, se repararmos bem, a sua *raiz* é demasiado pequena para sustentar aquele tronco maior.
> Talvez seja um processo de selecção natural, em que os elementos mais fracos, naturalmente tendem a sucumbir.
> Também em muitas situações do dia a dia, em que os processos de construção tendem a ser facilitadores, ou o tempo é um elo omni-presente no processo de desgaste dos materiais, a selecção dos mais fortes aconteça.
> Tanta construção malfeita por aí fora a contribuir para a queda de telhados, de estruturas malconcebidas.
> ...



quanto ás árvores eu penso que foi um "teste" 
só as mais fortes sobrevivem
as mais fracas essas caiem


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Fev 2010 às 04:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...
> 
> Dizia eu ao longo do dia: isto faz-me lembrar alguns temporais da minha meninice, horas e horas de vento que tudo dobrava à sua passagem, já lá vão cerca de 30 anos.



Insisto:
-O sol  e o céu pouco nublado  a acompanhar o vento que embravecia até ao extremo  ( rajadas, 120 Km/h  do quadrante sul.), é coisa rara.
Tantos temporais de vento sul que assisti da meninice até agora .
Com este desenlace?
Este sábado não me fez  lembrar alguns de outrora ou do antigamente. 
-hoje, fez-me lembrar aquele. 
Sentir-me perto do olho desta tempestade à moda do Porto?
Aquele sol proeminente no auge do temporal de vento sul?
É mesmo a 2ª vez .


----------



## Miazita (28 Fev 2010 às 09:55)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Finalmente, luz!!!!!!!  Felizmente por aqui tudo bem tirando a falha de energia eléctrica desde as 15.30 até agora... algum "lixo" para limpar do terreno a volta da casa



na minha zona de barcelos foi o mesmo praticamente.. enquanto que outras freguesias a minha volta ja tinham luz duas horas depois de falhar -.-'
por aqui nao ha estragos mas pelo que me disseram a beira do estadio do gil havia muitas arvores tombadas :/
as temperaturas tambem desceram bastante aqui assim que comeloiu o vento mas nada de anormal.. penso eu. choveu por algum tempo umas horitas..
neste momento esta ceu muit0o nublado com algum vento a temperatura e que ja nao sei se formos ver pelo tempo sapo tao 6ºC mas a mim nao me parece nada.. pelo IM nao consigo saber aqui especificamente :x (desculpem os erros e a ignorancia mas sou nova nisto!!)


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2010 às 10:01)

Bom dia
Por aqui a luz foi reestabelecida à cerca de uma hora
Resumo do dia de ontem:
Pressão min.979.7hPa
Precipitação:25.3mm
Velocidade média max. do vento: 65.6km/h
Rajada max. 119km/h

Hoje o céu está muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2010 às 10:14)

Bom dia. Foi-se o vento, chegou a chuva, feita de pingas grossas, que provocam um som inconfundível ao cairem.

  Registo 11,7º, ontem num aparelho do LIDL, a pressão desceu e de que maneira, nunca a vi tão baixa por estas bandas.


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2010 às 11:19)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de 8,3ºC
Durante a noite, caíram alguns aguaceiros que fizeram um acumulado de *5 mm*.

Agora, cai um aguaceiro fraco, o vento esse também é calmo (ainda bem) 
Temperatura Actual: *10,5ºC*

De referir, que ontem a pressão mínima foi de *977hPa*!


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2010 às 13:02)

Hoje estou por Ovar, já se ouve trovoada ao longe


----------



## Minho (28 Fev 2010 às 13:07)

Por Melgaço a manhã toda de aguaceiros. A minha estação só voltou a debitar dados a partir das 10h.

Entretanto os rios estão no seu máximo mais uma vez



> O rio Minho está desde anteontem praticamente em situação de cheia, tendo já extravasado as margens na zona ribeirinha de Monção, onde as águas atingiram o rés-do-chão do antigo edifício das termas. Ontem o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) Viana do Castelo tinha já avisadas as populações e autarquias das zonas ribeirinhas para o eventual risco de cheia, não só no Minho como também no rio Lima. O aviso referia a possibilidade de, devido precipitação prevista, ocorrerem descargas da Barragem da Frieira em Espanha, "com potenciais implicações em Monção e Vila Nova de Cerveira, Valença e Melgaço", e na Barragem do Alto do Lindoso com eventuais consequência nas zonas ribeirinhas de Ponte da Barca e Ponte e Lima.


(C)JN


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2010 às 13:37)

Chove moderadamente! 

Temperatura Actual: *9,6ºC* 

--

As caves do Vinho do Porto (em Gaia), estão inundadas!


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2010 às 13:40)

Por aqui é chuva torrencial...

o céu 5 minutos atrás  antes de começar a chover:


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 13:44)

Snifa, Foto estupenda.

ALERTA VERMELHO:

domingo, 28 de Fevereiro de 2010 | 13:18 	
Mau tempo: Alerta vermelho no Porto e Gaia

Foi decretado o alerta vermelho no Porto e Gaia pelo risco de cheias nestas cidades, devido ao risco de cheias.

O rio Douro vai subir e pode galgar as margens, inundando algumas casas e lojas. 

"in diariodigital"


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2010 às 13:45)

Que foto fantástica Snifa
Por aqui (Ovar) o céu apresenta mammatus.


----------



## Minho (28 Fev 2010 às 13:46)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui é chuva torrencial...
> 
> o céu 5 minutos atrás  antes de começar a chover:



Arcus brutal Snifa


----------



## blood4 (28 Fev 2010 às 13:52)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui é chuva torrencial...
> 
> o céu 5 minutos atrás  antes de começar a chover:



essa nuvem pode.se dizer que é de trovoada certo??

por aqui chuva moderada a forte
o vento é quase nulo
estranhame as previsoes do IM
apontavam para aguaceiros e trovoada
eu apostava mais em por chuva moderada


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2010 às 13:52)

Chuva forte


----------



## Trapalhadas (28 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

Bem, mas é que disto não estava a espera! Muita chuva e algum vento sim, mas..... 6,5º ??? A esta hora?!


----------



## blood4 (28 Fev 2010 às 14:03)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Bem, mas é que disto não estava a espera! Muita chuva e algum vento sim, mas..... 6,5º ??? A esta hora?!



realmente
por aqui tambem estão 8,6


----------



## rozzo (28 Fev 2010 às 14:07)

Que nuvem assustadora!

Com essa célula não é de admirar downdrafts potentes e consequente descida temporáraia tão importante nas temperaturas mesmo junto ao mar!


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2010 às 14:13)

rozzo disse:


> Que nuvem assustadora!
> 
> Com essa célula não é de admirar downdrafts potentes e consequente descida temporáraia tão importante nas temperaturas mesmo junto ao mar!



Isso mesmo rozzo, a temperatura por aqui é neste momento de *8.0 ºc* ... antes da chuva era de 10.4 ºc...

chove moderado, mas quando a frente passou por aqui o vento vira subitamente para Oeste e sopra com rajadas fortes, começando uma valente carga de água... e a imediata descida da temperatura... esta frente até tinha movimento na sua base, via-se uma espécie de agitação rotativa em forma de rolo...e a avançar rapidamente...


----------



## rozzo (28 Fev 2010 às 14:16)

Sim essa nuvem tinha ar de uma bela frente de rajada! 

Bela foto deu!


----------



## Sanctos (28 Fev 2010 às 14:18)

Por aqui, ontem, a pressão caiu dos 1005mb às 00h para o mínimo de 976.60mb por volta das 14h, quando a temperatura também atingia a máxima de 18º. A pressão manteve-se por aí até as 15.30h, quando começou a subir. A temperatura, essa em queda, já estava nos 10º às 18h.
A electricidade, depois de ‘dar sinal’ várias vezes durante o temporal, foi abaixo este já desacelerava, já depois das 17h e só voltou ás 21h.
Por aqui, como um pouco por todo o lado, algumas árvores caídas e outdoors arrancados.

Neste momento *8.0º*
Bela foto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2010 às 14:19)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui é chuva torrencial...
> 
> o céu 5 minutos atrás  antes de começar a chover:



Que belo arcus


----------



## SnowMan (28 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

Por aqui também a temperatura desce, estou com 8,1º C.


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

Por Matosinhos chuva forte e temperatura nos 8,3º, ainda vislumbrei dois surfistas.


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2010 às 14:27)

Grande foto Snifa


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Fev 2010 às 14:34)

Belo apanhado *Snifa*!

Ao que parece indicar, trata-se de Cumulonimbus arcus ou no mínimo Cumulus arcus.

Fantástica...


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2010 às 14:38)

Chove, chove, chove! 

Temperatura Actual: *8,0ºC*
Precipitação Acumulada: *12 mm*

PS: Grande foto, Snifa!


----------



## Lince (28 Fev 2010 às 15:52)

Lince disse:


> Depois da tempestade.........a neve.
> A temperatura caiu drasticamente pois os ventos rodaram para oeste/noroeste.
> Neste momento estou com 1,3º e temos aguaneve com grande intensidade.
> Esta noite promete.



Afinal a noite não passou disto:





O dia de hoje está caracterizado por queda de aguaneve com boas acumulações apartir dos 1300/1400m de altitude.


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2010 às 16:43)

Depois de uma curta pausa de chuva! Eis, que ela voltou! 

Temperatura Actual: *8,9ºC*
Precipitação Acumulada: *16 mm*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2010 às 17:24)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui é chuva torrencial...
> 
> o céu 5 minutos atrás  antes de começar a chover:



Excelente foto Snifa, os meus parabens!


----------



## Skizzo (28 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

Zona de Miragaia inundada 
16h08m
Três famílias de Miragaia, no Porto, ficaram hoje, domingo, desalojadas devido à subida do caudal do rio Douro que alagou aquela zona baixa da cidade, disse o vereador da Câmara do Porto responsável pela Protecção Civil.

» Peso da Régua: Rio ameaçou mas não chegou a haver cheia (com fotos)

Segundo Manuel Sampaio Pimentel, a situação mais complicada com a subida do nível do Douro prende-se com três famílias de Miragaia, que ficaram desalojadas porque a água entrou nas suas habitações.

"A Câmara está a resolver o problema em colaboração com a Segurança Social" para realojar temporariamente estas famílias, afirmou o vereador.

Manuel Sampaio Pimentel referiu a tendência de que a partir das 15:30 o caudal do Douro estabilize e que não inunde mais zonas da cidade, uma vez que começa a baixa mar.

Contactado pela Lusa, o chefe do Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias do Douro, capitão de fragata Fragoso Gouveia, referiu que a quantidade de água deverá manter-se nas próximas horas.

"Temos indicadores que o caudal do Douro se vai manter como está agora, sendo previsível que na próxima praia mar, pelas 03:20, o cenário de alagamento seja idêntico ou que suba mais uns centímetros", adiantou.

Fragoso Gouveia explicou que "os caudais no troço Crestuma-Foz não vão diminuir, porque há muita água na bacia que tem que sair".

A grande dúvida que se coloca é se o mar terá capacidade para absorver toda a água debitada pelo Douro.

A zona do Cubo, na ribeira do Porto, não chegou a ser inundada pelas águas do Douro ao início da tarde, considerado operíodo mais crítico.

O vereador Manuel Sampaio Pimentel também considerou que esta será, certamente, uma noite de sobressalto para a população que vive na zona ribeirinha, designadamente a de Miragaia.


----------



## dahon (28 Fev 2010 às 18:01)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui é chuva torrencial...
> 
> o céu 5 minutos atrás  antes de começar a chover:




Desculpem o off-topic mas surgiu-me esta duvida:
 Esta nuvem também não se pode chamar de "wall cloud", ou eu estou a confundir, o que é provável.


----------



## Minho (28 Fev 2010 às 19:08)

dahon disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic mas surgiu-me esta duvida:
> Esta nuvem também não se pode chamar de "wall cloud", ou eu estou a confundir, o que é provável.




É relativamente fácil confundir Wall Clouds com Shelf Clouds mas tendo em conta o relato do Snifa reportando a queda de temperatura significa que houve fortes movimentos descendentes de ar (downdrafts), movimentos esses responsáveis pela formação da Shelf Cloud. A própria situação meteorológica descarta a existência de uma wall cloud pois estas estão associadas aos movimentos de forte convecção e não de advecção como é o caso.

+info


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2010 às 19:12)

Chuva moderada contínua no Aviz, com 10,8º. Já não se pode passear a Rita (cadela).


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2010 às 19:22)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui é chuva torrencial...
> 
> o céu 5 minutos atrás  antes de começar a chover:



Grande foto Snifa!
Muito bem apanhado!! Julgo que estas formações não serão muito comuns por cá, ou estou errado? Pelo menos nunca tive a sorte de ver uma cá no Algarve!


----------



## Lince (28 Fev 2010 às 19:52)

Grande nevão que está a cair.
Neva intensamente desde as 16 horas e neste momento a acomulação ultrapassa os 7cm, acima dos 1200m já deve haver mais de 13cm de neve. A temperatura é de 0º.
Deixo uma foto desta tarde:


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2010 às 19:57)

Por Ovar choveu o dia todo, agora de regresso a Vila Nova, continua a chover, sendo a precipitação do dia até ao momento 20.7mm.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2010 às 21:15)

Mais um aguaceiro rápido mas intenso, 23.3mm até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2010 às 22:02)

Boas noites!

dia marcado pela chuva em geral fraca a moderada e com um episódio forte !

Actual:

temp: 8.8ºc ( mínima *7.7ºc*) ( máxima *10.9ºc*)

Vento: WSW: 6 Km/h

Humidade: 97 %

Pressão 1006.9 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas: *26.9 mm*

Precipitação acumulada desde o dia 1 Fevereiro 2010:  *183.9 mm*


----------



## dj_teko (28 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

Boas malta, depois de tudo o que se passou tenho a dizer que estava a trabalhar(Aeroporto) avioes levantavam e aterravam normalmente quando parecia que tudo ia pelo ar, rajadas de vento enormes inclusive tive de ir socorrer a minha casa que voaram 6 telhas e la fui eu arriscar ir ao telhado colocar as que tinham saido com medo que o vento levantasse o resto, mas prontos tudo correu bem e pelo caminho de volta ao trabalho vi varios objectos voadores nao identificados  arvores etc, deixo-vos aqui um video feito com o meu telemovel no local de trabalho onde podem ouvir o barulho estrondoso do vento e ferro a levantar como uma pena.

Sentimentos a familia do menino 


megaupload.com/?d=43NR5MHN


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Fev 2010 às 23:49)

Infelizmente a Tempestade (Xynthia) já causou 54 mortos na europa. 

Houve um maior número de vítimas em França onde a depressão extra-tropical teve grande intensidade (ventos de 160 km/h) principalmente em 2 regiões da costa oeste (Charente-Maritime e Vendée).

Estamos todos tristes pela morte do jovem de Paredes (única vítima em Portugal). As minhas sinceras condolências à família.


----------



## bishop (1 Mar 2010 às 00:13)

Lince disse:


> Grande nevão que está a cair.
> Neva intensamente desde as 16 horas e neste momento a acomulação ultrapassa os 7cm, acima dos 1200m já deve haver mais de 13cm de neve. A temperatura é de 0º.
> Deixo uma foto desta tarde:



Bela foto  

Penso que a acomulação deverá andar á volta dos 1000 metros


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2010 às 00:20)

_Extremos do dia 28.Fevereiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *11,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *27 mm*


----------



## white_wolf (1 Mar 2010 às 10:12)

Ola amigos... 

Apenas uma pergunta, o que se passa no link do seguimento e discussão das previsões do tempo??

Nao coinsigo entrar.  

Manha solarenta em cinfaes, 6ºc e pouco nublado. 

Obrigado.


----------

